# Epoch's Garage



## Epoch

THE USUAL STORY
When the wife and I started looking for our first house together being a man my requirements were simple "I want a garage". After much looking we found a house that met all of the wife's criteria, everything on her list - nothing on mine. I would be able to have a garage at a later date. 

Well the time came around July last year and this is the first part, the exterior build. I will update the thread as the interior is built up

THE EXTERIOR

Not having particularly green fingers I decided to put my new garage in our back garden with a wash bay area in front of it, meaning I can find interesting things to do whilst the family enjoys the sunshine!

I decided on a fairly large concrete sectional garage after looking at many different options I worked out that I could get the thinnest insulated wall structure (more of this on the inside post) so largest inside for smallest outside.

Apologies for the poor pics but this is how/where it all started











The plan was to remove the rather knackered shed and use this area for washing then removing the Canadian spruce trees behind it. 

The first job was to remove a brick built BBQ with a large hammer, very satisfying after a long day at work











Next up was to remove the trees.











Which left a nice row of stumps, now I could have treated these and waited for them to die away but I called in a favour from a friend (something I have done A LOT through this process)











Job done in about two hours











With this area ready, attention turned to the shed removal and another favour called in.











Great fun











With one side removed it became apparent the shed was held up by the bush growing on it











So again out with the chainsaw











Then a bit of brute force











Satisfaction











The area starting to take shape now











Time for a new fence











Next up a large flat of concrete 29'x 13' x 4" feet, it's about November now











Let that dry off a bit (4 weeks) then the 28'1" x 12'4" concrete sectional garage is assembled











Frame all done with the door installation due the next day











Nice space





















The next day some men came to fit the sectional insulated door, as it happens not the door I ordered but a nice one anyway. 





















A quick phone call to the company confirmed is was the wrong door (Which I knew) to let the guy's finish this one and that the correct one would be ordered and fitted once it was made in 8 weeks time.

Well that time came this week and the door I ordered was fitted.





















Epoch is now very happy and I have been busy on the inside for a month or two and calling in a few more favours from members of DW

more to follow soon...


----------



## Neil_S

That looks grand Jon :thumb:

I hope you got a go on the mini digger, that along with my own drive on lawn mower, have to be life goals :lol:


----------



## DE 1981

Looks great sir, like you my only requirement on our new house is a decent sized or at least space for a good sized garage and wash bay


----------



## Epoch

Neil_S said:


> That looks grand Jon :thumb:
> 
> I hope you got a go on the mini digger, that along with my own drive on lawn mower, have to be life goals :lol:


Yeah hard to control to first

He's having it stripped and reprayed and i've offered to give it a polish:lol:


----------



## bigsyd

i have said it b4...i wish i had that garage :thumb looking good m8


----------



## mouthyman

looks great, i really like that door.

cant wait to see the inside picsb


----------



## Detail My Ride

That looks superb. A lovely working space. Although, all of that grass that it could have been extended out over


----------



## matt

Fantastic work so far Jon, really impressed mate! The rubble from the old BBQ had me chuckling though. Its such a blokes thing to do!!! Women will never understand the fascination with breaking things with big hammers!!! Well done mate :thumb: :wave:


----------



## BILL

looking good, and a nice wee 3er in the background too


----------



## L200 Steve

I'd have thought that you would have had a proper pair of manly steel toe cap boots to match your gloves when acting the 'demolition expert', not the Run DMC styled 'unlaced' trainers.

Looking forward to you posting the internal shots mate, as I reckon most will be shocked by how far you've taken this detailing shop.

Well done:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

looks grand


----------



## Clark @ PB

ace thread mate, look forward to the updates


----------



## Epoch

bigsyd said:


> i have said it b4...i wish i had that garage :thumb looking good m8


thank you Syd and for your input so far



mouthyman said:


> looks great, i really like that door.
> 
> cant wait to see the inside picsb


Thanks
Yeah the door wasn't in the garage catalogue but i found it on t'inter web and wanted it.



Gaz W said:


> That looks superb. A lovely working space. Although, all of that grass that it could have been extended out over


It is 'apparently already too big' but i agree with you Gaz



matt said:


> Fantastic work so far Jon, really impressed mate! The rubble from the old BBQ had me chuckling though. Its such a blokes thing to do!!! Women will never understand the fascination with breaking things with big hammers!!! Well done mate :thumb: :wave:


Very satisfying work and needlessly smashed into small sections too



BILL said:


> looking good, and a nice wee 3er in the background too


Oh yes search for a thread by me called "customer service and satisfation" if you haven't seen it it's a LONG thread



L200 Steve said:


> I'd have thought that you would have had a proper pair of manly steel toe cap boots to match your gloves when acting the 'demolition expert', not the Run DMC styled 'unlaced' trainers.
> 
> Looking forward to you posting the internal shots mate, as I reckon most will be shocked by how far you've taken this detailing shop.
> 
> Well done:thumb:


I have steel toe cap wellies, dealer boots and cat boots but decided to add a little retro style to the ensemble (you'll have noticed the 1998 Kappa tracksuit bottoms and the 1995 YSL stripey jumper)

Thank you


----------



## Epoch

WHIZZER said:


> looks grand





Clark said:


> ace thread mate, look forward to the updates


Thanks chaps, I may have a few surprises that will necessitate a visit from you both at some point if you fancy it


----------



## Ducky

That looks the bees mate, top job there and can't wait for the inside pics! :thumbs:


----------



## robsonj

That's a man's garage !!!!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Epoch said:


> Thanks chaps, I may have a few surprises that will necessitate a visit from you both at some point if you fancy it


sounds interesting


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Thats looking great Epoch, really look forward to seeing the updates!

John


----------



## Epoch

Clark said:


> sounds interesting


I hope so!



Johnnyopolis said:


> Thats looking great Epoch, really look forward to seeing the updates!
> 
> John


thanks John


----------



## Wozza

Looking good Jon :thumb: , hows the lighting coming along ? You may need to slowly increase the daily usage over the next few months so the other half doesnt get suspicious when the electric bill suddenly doubles :lol: 

Cant wait to see the inside.


----------



## Epoch

Wozza said:


> Looking good Jon :thumb: , hows the lighting coming along ? You may need to slowly increase the daily usage over the next few months so the other half doesnt get suspicious when the electric bill suddenly doubles :lol:
> 
> Cant wait to see the inside.


Cheers mate, we are deffo getting there!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

.....i am thinking vertical bars ,carpets,semi naked girls,yep,epoch's pole dancing bar ,very impressive jon,looks the business :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> .....i am thinking vertical bars ,carpets,semi naked girls,yep,epoch's pole dancing bar ,very impressive jon,looks the business :thumb: :thumb:


I'm afraid all of those were removed from the design stage by the wife

Cheers, im not a fan of concrete sectional garages but it looks ok and means the inside will be right


----------



## fjk

Looks great, looking forward to the internal update. when the mrs gets used to it you can put that grass to good use and put another one next to it.


----------



## Epoch

fjk said:


> Looks great, looking forward to the internal update. when the mrs gets used to it you can put that grass to good use and put another one next to it.


I was thinking a rusty classic under tarpaulin would look nice!

"Yes dear it's a restoration project"


----------



## n_d_fox

Excellent garage mate, wish i had the room for something like that... the Mrs thought i'd gone made the other day when i mentioned i wanted to build a new shed... something twice the size of the current one. 

She rumbled me though, mentioned something about me wanting somewhere to store my cleaning stuff... i just smiled and carried on watching the rugby !


----------



## rubbishboy

Now that looks like the makings of a mighty fine "Detailing Studio". :thumb:


----------



## Warduke

Sweet looks nice matey...:thumb:


----------



## MattFletcher

can i ask how much the slab cost?

great garage and space, get the internals up!!


----------



## Finerdetails

looks to be progressing very well mate. Projects like that take and age and more money than most give credit for!


----------



## Epoch

mikeystman said:


> Sweet looks nice matey...:thumb:


Thanks



MattFletcher said:


> can i ask how much the slab cost?
> 
> great garage and space, get the internals up!!


Base was £500 for the groundworks, frame and concrete pour. Took the guy about 4 days all in. Not bad by my book



Finerdetails said:


> looks to be progressing very well mate. Projects like that take and age and more money than most give credit for!


Tell me about it Iain like the film money pit at the mo


----------



## Bryman

how much was the final cost?

and did you have to seek council permission as its concrete?

(looks good, well done, need some pics of you detailing in there now  lol)


----------



## d3m0n

Thats a nice set up you have there....


----------



## Alex L

Very nice   

So when can I drop my car off then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

looks good - although I am surprised you got 'her' permission to remove so much garden  I remember the same battle when my father-in-law decided to put a triple garage in the corner of their garden :lol:

Also, it looks VERY close to the fence. Does the rook drain into your garden OK or does it pour water over the fence, as I dont see gutters on the corrugated roof?


----------



## Neil_S

Triple garage, man after my own heart :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

Snail said:


> how much was the final cost?
> 
> and did you have to seek council permission as its concrete?
> 
> (looks good, well done, need some pics of you detailing in there now  lol)


I'm not finished spending yet :lol:

Council said i didn't need planning permission and the floor space will be under 30 sq meters so building regs not needed either. All good

Been out there yesterday and today but the post wil probably now Monday as i haven't finished yet:doublesho


----------



## Epoch

Bigpikle said:


> looks good - although I am surprised you got 'her' permission to remove so much garden  I remember the same battle when my father-in-law decided to put a triple garage in the corner of their garden :lol:
> 
> Also, it looks VERY close to the fence. Does the rook drain into your garden OK or does it pour water over the fence, as I dont see gutters on the corrugated roof?


Cheers, it has gutters down both sides (brown the same colour as the roof with down pipes at the back so i can connect up a water butt aound the back at some point:thumb:

Only problem at the moment is squirrels keep climbing down and up them knocking them off as they haven't been fixed yet, another job on my todo list


----------



## Epoch

Alex L said:


> Very nice
> 
> So when can I drop my car off then :lol: :lol:


Soon mate, I've been out there this weekend but i'm not really ready internally yet


----------



## GlynRS2

It is looking good :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

jammy git, that is sooo cool, i would love to have place like that at home, keep us updated mate


----------



## Epoch

james b said:


> jammy git, that is sooo cool, i would love to have place like that at home, keep us updated mate


Cheers I mangaged to work on a VW Touareg in there today no problem and there is a load of building stuf down the sides :thumb: .

I can see me spending some time out there


----------



## Phil H

excellent thread! love this type of thing. Garage looks awesome, lots of space. 
cant wait to see more piccies!


----------



## visor

thats a very nice garage. nice and spacious :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

*Interior Stage 1*

Just an outline of the shape and wall construction today

So the internal make up

the garage is 28 foot long










My plan was to create a storage area in the last 6 foot and fill it with shelves the basic shape was tested with the shelving in place










this area would be tight but just for putting as much in as possible.










After a quick visit and advice from BigSyd the gaps between the concrete setions was sealed using expanding foam (thanks for the loan of the gun too :thumb: )

Next up was to start the insulation

The first of a few deliveries










Plan for the ceiling was to tack up some Tyvek breather membrane to the rafters (should really go on from the outside before the roof) and then screw up some 30mm Kingspan sheets










The walls would be made of metric 3" x 2" stud contruction sitting on a damp proof membrane. A with breather on the concrete side, Kingspan in the cavity and then a damp proof membrane on the front and finally 18mm Exterior grade ply for wall that i'm screwing things to and fireline board to everything else



















you can see in the following shot the outline ceiling and wall contruction










I also picked up a dehumidfier from Mark at Razeglaze (thanks for the advice Mark:thumb: ). Which has been aiding to the drying out of the concrete slab and walls.










Once the ply/plaster board went up i painted the whole area white and re-installed the shelving (also too the opportunity for a dry run with most of the stuff due to go out there)



















I then installed the partition wall and door across the garage.










The ceiling in the store room was then installed and painted



















I have since continued the wall contruction all the way around the outside and started on the main roof.





































This takes me up to this weekend and a space cleared for the first car i put in it and detailed (post up later)










I'm a long way off yet and have a lot more to get in

next update soon


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

when do i move in


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

That is one seriously cool project  

I am particularly impressed with the attention to detail and quality of the diy:thumb: So nice to see square frames and neatly cut Kingspan.

10/10 from me


----------



## Epoch

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> when do i move in


After me:wave:



Wheelie_Clean said:


> That is one seriously cool project
> 
> I am particularly impressed with the attention to detail and quality of the diy:thumb: So nice to see square frames and neatly cut Kingspan.
> 
> 10/10 from me


Cheers wait till you see the units that are gong in the garage side now thats obsessive attention to detail


----------



## Wozza

Its coming along nice Jon :thumb: Seperate storage area is a neat idea.

Do you have any plans for the floor ?


----------



## d3m0n

it just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## mouthyman

i really like it, especially the seperate store room


----------



## [email protected]

well what can i say u have done a great job planned very well , separate storage area brill idea just keeps it simple. and u close that door u could be anywhere.keep it up and up dates :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

Wozza said:


> Its coming along nice Jon :thumb: Seperate storage area is a neat idea.
> 
> Do you have any plans for the floor ?


Cheers mate,

I'm planning on seal and paint the floor with Epoxy when it drys out fully (about May/June i'm told)

Then i'd like toi get some tiles, at least around the outside for walking on



d3m0n said:


> it just keeps getting better and better!


Thanks



mouthyman said:


> i really like it, especially the seperate store room


Yeah the idea for this came from the C&S warehouse (cheers Johnny), cram it all in neatly and it also means i have a back wall to put the units on:thumb:



cossie devil said:


> well what can i say u have done a great job planned very well , separate storage area brill idea just keeps it simple. and u close that door u could be anywhere.keep it up and up dates :thumb:


Cheers I'm planning on nothing but the units in the bay area but we shall see, i have filled the shelf space already


----------



## PugIain

You swine, thats looking great.
Just needs,a squashy settee,a tv and a beer fridge.
Oh and a phone to call the mrs to bring food.


----------



## Glossmax

Wow that's some great build. A lot of good ideas gone in there and well executed too. I am very impressed, a big thumbs up from me.
What sort of lighting are you going to have?


----------



## fjk

Im getting excited just reading about it, you must be like a dog with two dicks


----------



## L200 Steve

The photo's now starting to show the obvious attention to detail that you put in, looking good.

Can't wait to see it in the flesh:wave:


----------



## WHIZZER

started to look great now ...


----------



## MX5Argie

I always say The garage is the most important room in the house! If you need help with soft furnishing, let me know! We are having a nice debate on 'Argie's cottage Thread'!:wave: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

RoverIain said:


> You swine, thats looking great.
> Just needs,a squashy settee,a tv and a beer fridge.
> Oh and a phone to call the mrs to bring food.


Funny you should say that, but two of the above have already been accounted for and ordered!



Pug_101 said:


> Wow that's some great build. A lot of good ideas gone in there and well executed too. I am very impressed, a big thumbs up from me.
> What sort of lighting are you going to have?


Thanks the lighting is hopefully going to be a bit special 



fjk said:


> Im getting excited just reading about it, you must be like a dog with two dicks


Yep that about sums it up



L200 Steve said:


> The photo's now starting to show the obvious attention to detail that you put in, looking good.
> 
> Can't wait to see it in the flesh:wave:


Kettle is in there ready, but not been plugged in yet



WHIZZER said:


> started to look great now ...


It's been a long drag to get here though! Units arrive in two weeks and then it will start to look how i intended



MX5Argie said:


> I always say The garage is the most important room in the house! If you need help with soft furnishing, let me know! We are having a nice debate on 'Argie's cottage Thread'!:wave: :thumb: :thumb:


I have plenty of soft MF's already but no windows or sofa's what would you suggest?


----------



## Finerdetails

looking really good. Hope you've alarmed it too!


----------



## Epoch

Finerdetails said:


> looking really good. Hope you've alarmed it too!


I have a man fitting Fort Knox style security, a police response call alarm linked to the house on BT Redcare :thumb:

The electric opening metal framed double skined insulated sectional door deadlocks on the motor when shut, getting through it would also be a little noisey.

You never safe, only well prepared


----------



## Bigpikle

Epoch said:


> I have a man fitting Fort Knox style security, a police response call alarm linked to the house on BT Redcare :thumb:
> 
> The electric opening metal framed double skined insulated sectional door deadlocks on the motor when shut, getting through it would also be a little noisey.
> 
> You never safe, only well prepared


looking REALLY good - just wish I had slightly more width in our tiny single garage to accommodate dry lining and insulating 

Where did you source the door from - been keen on a electric folding door but always been worried about security. I like the idea of deadlocked when closed and double skinned. I have a BIG beefy lock setup and alarm etc right now but would like a more stealth set up if possible.


----------



## Baker21

:doublesho


----------



## Epoch

Bigpikle said:


> looking REALLY good - just wish I had slightly more width in our tiny single garage to accommodate dry lining and insulating
> 
> Where did you source the door from - been keen on a electric folding door but always been worried about security. I like the idea of deadlocked when closed and double skinned. I have a BIG beefy lock setup and alarm etc right now but would like a more stealth set up if possible.


Door is made by Hormann :thumb: 


Baker21 said:


> :doublesho


why! it's not finished yet

have you seen some of these bad boy's http://www.ultimategarage.com/homegarage/UltGar2y.htm


----------



## Baker21

Epoch said:


> why! it's not finished yet
> 
> have you seen some of these bad boy's http://www.ultimategarage.com/homegarage/UltGar2y.htm


Seen that in the other thread but that's just typical American............:lol:

I don't even have a front or back garden hence my :doublesho .........alright for some...............:thumb:


----------



## Craigsax

Looking great epoch, your not leaving anything untouched, Really good use of space, when can i bring mine round


----------



## Epoch

^^ Cheers Craig

Hung the bikes up last night, which took a bit more space than i had first thought be we are getting there.

Seriously no probs on the car, I gonna do a few gatherings when it's done so i can learn a bit more off others


----------



## Craigsax

Good stuff, you into mountain biking too  im heading up to Dalby forest soon near pickering.


----------



## Epoch

Craigsax said:


> Good stuff, you into mountain biking too  im heading up to Dalby forest soon near pickering.


Used to ride along the canal side with the wife and a group of friends (because it was flat and had pubs every mile was my suspicion!) but never really have the time anymore!


----------



## Craigsax

Am well jealous epoch, would love a place like this to play


----------



## ianFRST

*waits for this weekends updates* :lol:


----------



## Epoch

ianFRST said:


> *waits for this weekends updates* :lol:


I hung the hedge trimmers on the wall today :lol:

Hopefully tomorrow will make some better progress. It will probably be two weeks before the next as the units arrive next weekend for a fit the weekend after :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

oh what :lol: 

go on then, pics of the new hangings will have to do then :lol:


----------



## Mr Singh

Very cool project you got there mate, awesome work!

:thumb:


----------



## Epoch

Thanks Mr Singh

Have you replaced the Altezza yet?


----------



## Alex L

Epoch said:


> I hung the hedge trimmers on the wall today :lol:
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will make some better progress. It will probably be two weeks before the next as the units arrive next weekend for a fit the weekend after :thumb:


So it wont be long till Mrs Epoch has got all the garden tools, pushbikes, unwanted furniture, car boot stuff and general junk in there and theres no room for cars :lol: :lol:


----------



## Epoch

Alex L said:


> So it wont be long till Mrs Epoch has got all the garden tools, pushbikes, unwanted furniture, car boot stuff and general junk in there and theres no room for cars :lol: :lol:


No the free wall in the storeroom was always intended for the contents of the ex shed, it's tight but that was the plan.

The car bay area has strict intentions, nothing but the wash bay stuff, units and car is allowed, but you're probably right Alex it wont be long before something just gets put there "just for a while"


----------



## John-R-

Alex L said:


> So it wont be long till Mrs Epoch has got all the garden tools, pushbikes, unwanted furniture, car boot stuff and general junk in there and theres no room for cars :lol: :lol:


And if shes anything like my Mrs it will only make it 2ft inside the door so you trip over it when you go in :wall:

John


----------



## Phil H

that is looking aweseom and very pro! gonna need some decent security


----------



## L200 Steve

Epoch said:


> The car bay area has strict intentions, nothing but the wash bay stuff, units and car is allowed, but you're probably right Alex it wont be long before something just gets put there "just for a while"


I was hoping to put one of my cars in there - "just for a while":lol:

Be even nicer if when I collect it, it came out all shiny:thumb:


----------



## Red_Dash

Looking good  :buffer:


----------



## chrisfoster1971

WOW that is fantastic can't see the update piccies, You have solved a problem I have with my double garage as well.. Just need to find someone that is skilled enough to fit all that kinspan boarding to make mine less like a fridge. Just want to replace my twin doors with a single span insulated door now.


----------



## Epoch

chrisfoster1971 said:


> WOW that is fantastic can't see the update piccies, You have solved a problem I have with my double garage as well.. Just need to find someone that is skilled enough to fit all that kinspan boarding to make mine less like a fridge. Just want to replace my twin doors with a single span insulated door now.


Cheers

The construction came about with me being maritally limited with width. The concrete/breather/kingpspan/damproof/fireline is the thinest most efficient way i found (without spending huge amounts on fancy cement filled insulated blocks)

Works really well, temp outside last night was 1 degrees C and it was easily 8 to 9 in the garage with no heating since the weekend!


----------



## Craigsax

that sounds like some insulation you have got fitted there matey, if its holding that temp.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Epoch said:


> Cheers
> 
> The construction came about with me being maritally limited with width. The concrete/breather/kingpspan/damproof/fireline is the thinest most efficient way i found (without spending huge amounts on fancy cement filled insulated blocks)
> 
> Works really well, temp outside last night was 1 degrees C and it was easily 8 to 9 in the garage with no heating since the weekend!


Lucky beggar, it was -7 over here


----------



## ads2k

That is looking sweeeet..... 

Wish I could have a garage like that.


----------



## ianFRST

Epoch said:


> Works really well, temp outside last night was 1 degrees C and it was easily 8 to 9 in the garage with no heating since the weekend!


jesus, thats warmer than my garage, and mines part of the house. mine gets to about 4 in the freezing cold!!!

how do you insulate a normal garage door, as thats where i think i might be loosing heat


----------



## Epoch

ianFRST said:


> jesus, thats warmer than my garage, and mines part of the house. mine gets to about 4 in the freezing cold!!!
> 
> how do you insulate a normal garage door, as thats where i think i might be loosing heat


you could stick/strap the kingspan to it if its got a lip around the edge (metal or plastic one). I.e fill the inner bit with it

The one i got is double skined with foam insulation in the middle. If you shine the halogens on it from the inside at night you can see anything from the outside which impressed me (sad, i know but hey i'm excited about my man space :lol: )


----------



## evil genius

thats awesome epoch, we need more update pics 
that kingspan ent to cheap either and you dint shy on the amount used lol.
great job:thumb: 
ian


----------



## chrisfoster1971

Epcoh you have started something matey. Been looking at doing this to mine and yours has given me the inspiration, But I have a few questions if you dont mind.

1. Would I be right to think you have a damp proof membrane, kingspan, then breather, then plywood ? 
2. I am looking to run a dpm behind the studding, then placing the kingspan in between the uprights, breather then ply/mdf over the top. Would you see this working?
3. I see you fit into the apex of the roof, is there any reason why you did this rather than just using the ceiling line?
4. Out of interest how many boards did you end up using?

Sorry for the questions but need as much honest info as possible.

Thanks


----------



## ianFRST

more pics this weekend then epoch?


----------



## Epoch

chrisfoster1971 said:


> Epcoh you have started something matey. Been looking at doing this to mine and yours has given me the inspiration, But I have a few questions if you dont mind.
> 
> 1. Would I be right to think you have a damp proof membrane, kingspan, then breather, then plywood ?
> 2. I am looking to run a dpm behind the studding, then placing the kingspan in between the uprights, breather then ply/mdf over the top. Would you see this working?
> 3. I see you fit into the apex of the roof, is there any reason why you did this rather than just using the ceiling line?
> 4. Out of interest how many boards did you end up using?
> 
> Sorry for the questions but need as much honest info as possible.
> 
> Thanks


1. The wall construction is Breather, Kingspan, damproof inside. The idea being the damp cant penetrate inwards to the Kingspan but the damp from the room wouldn't get into the Kingspan so the Kingspan is kept dry :thumb:

2. See above reverse the breather and damproof

3. You will see when it's finished 

4. Im 40 Kingspan in so far and will need a few to finish but i'm going over the top to try to get it cool in the summer

No problems on the questions it's how I learnt to be able to do it. There's no guarantee i'm right but it working so far.:thumb:



ianFRST said:


> more pics this weekend then epoch?


Detail and a half this weekend Ian gonna take a few days to write up i'm afraid but next weekend its back to build weekend, The units are here and i built a couple last night and am well pleased:thumb:


----------



## MR Ray

is there a reason why you didn't leave the garage without installation?

and there's me thinking it was finished after the garage door went up


----------



## ianFRST

unit installation time, wooo :lol:


----------



## Epoch

MR Ray said:


> is there a reason why you didn't leave the garage without installation?
> 
> and there's me thinking it was finished after the garage door went up


Yep so i don't freeze my ass off in winter and sweat like a pig in summer!



ianFRST said:


> unit installation time, wooo :lol:


Spent the day installing the units today but realised as we finish a better way of doing it. So first job tomorrow take it all down and start again :lol:

It'll be worth it in the end

Few pictures tomorrow night and i think it's looking great, although i haven't taken the delivery film off yet.


----------



## chrisfoster1971

cant wait giving me some fantastic ideas for mine 

Keep it coming


----------



## Epoch

OK so a ruff installation of the units with the protective film still on most of it and the handles not yet fitted but here's where i'm up to










Well pleased with the layout so far


----------



## Neil_S

Wow that looks brilliant Jon, you can come down and do my kitchen now!


----------



## Epoch

I'm hoping the wife isn't too impressed


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Looking good sir:thumb: 

Is that the beer sorry wax fridge hiding on the left?


----------



## Epoch

Well spotted, that's the Beer fridge, the wax fridge is somewhere different !


----------



## L200 Steve

Looking really cool mate, spot on.

I was suprised just how glossy these are when the protective film is removed, a very tasteful addition to the detailing shop.

Will you come and do my kitchen after you've done Neils?


----------



## drive 'n' shine

I've been resisting looking at this thread as it will only make me realise how crappy my garage (thats too small to fit most cars in anyway) is. But temptation got the better of me and yep i am officailly very jealous :lol:

Very nice set up you have there Jon


----------



## baseballlover1

looks GREAT! I might be building onto my garage soon. We have a 4 or 5 car garage (depending on how much crap is in it). I might add an insulated and heated 1.5 car garage to it so that i can detail in the winter.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

coming on nicely there Jon:thumb:


----------



## GAZA62

Looking good :thumb: not jealous much


----------



## Epoch

Thanks all, i hope one day to get it finished

If and when, I can be rented for kitchens, garages and warehouse storage planning


----------



## chrisfoster1971

Thats better than our kitchen full stop. Awesome work and nice hidden fridge by the look of it as well :lol:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Epoch said:


> Well spotted, that's the Beer fridge, the wax fridge is somewhere different !


Ah, of course


----------



## glymauto

The way my silly house is positioned I cant have a garage 

Thats one good looking outfit you've got there.

I am seriously jealous.


----------



## Supreme Detailing

Fantastic so when is the next epsisode of epochs garage


----------



## Epoch

Rest of roof structure this weekend hopefully

Then electrics and air system installation in the next month or so

It's moving, but slowly!

Cheers


----------



## Mossman

Hello mate! Where did you get your storage boxes from please!?
Thanks!
Jon


----------



## Phil H

looks awesome!!


----------



## Epoch

Mossman said:


> Hello mate! Where did you get your storage boxes from please!?
> Thanks!
> Jon


They are Really Useful Boxes from www.reallyusefulproducts.com


----------



## Epoch

Phil H said:


> looks awesome!!


Cheers Phil

Off this weel and hope to get the roof finished and the power cable dug accross the drive (whilst also working on the list of DIY the wife has sorted for my break, unimportant things like moving my two year old into her new bedroom so the 3 month old can have the nursery :lol: )


----------



## L200 Steve

Epoch said:


> They are Really Useful Boxes from www.reallyusefulproducts.com


Unless you are in West Yorkshire.

I've found the cheapest place on the planet for these boxes. Good stock, good selection


----------



## Epoch

L200 Steve said:


> Unless you are in West Yorkshire.
> 
> I've found the cheapest place on the planet for these boxes. Good stock, good selection


SSSSShhhhhhh You may need the rest of their stock at the rate your garage transformation is going


----------



## nadeem786

That is a truly superb project going on and no doubt few more rewards (and beers in ur case) for the garage warming!


----------



## Epoch

Updates for this week

On Tuesday the father in law came around to help me finish the roof frame work



















Plenty of room for the compressed air ring main 










The roof, so as to hide the metal frame work, will have sloped sides which will also handily allow me to angle lights onto the side of the car

sort of can be seen here










the heater is in and although not wired into the fused connection unit yet, is running from an extension lead.










I've made myself a temporary bench to house the wash stuff till i can afford to sort the sink that is intended to go here










The wife has made an addition to the set up










Aparently she can now page me from the house for free without calling my mobile and i can also pick up the phone if she's busy with our two kids!


----------



## Glossmax

Looking great, but not to sure on the last idea


----------



## North east Car Care

Where did you get the seat with wheels on please ???


----------



## GTste

looking excellent!

but yes, you may live to regret the last one lol.


----------



## Silva1

looking great

still loads to do i guess


----------



## Epoch

butler2.8i said:


> Where did you get the seat with wheels on please ???


The green one is from Homebase/B&Q etc about tenner and good for uneven drives etc


----------



## North east Car Care

Epoch said:


> The green one is from Homebase/B&Q etc about tenner and good for uneven drives etc


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri

Great thread mate,makes an interesting read!


----------



## Buck

L200 Steve said:


> Unless you are in West Yorkshire.
> 
> I've found the cheapest place on the planet for these boxes. Good stock, good selection


Steve,

Where would that be? Spill the beans!!!

:thumb:


----------



## freshprince

Just the kind of set up i'm aiming to have  
looks ace


----------



## Mossman

Excellent update, it really is coming along now! 
I'm having my garage painted today on the inside so pics later!


----------



## Finerdetails

had the tour yest, if carlsberg made Detailing Garages.......


----------



## Epoch

Thanks guy's

as said, still a huge amount to go but im starting to see some benfits of my labour now


----------



## Epoch

*This weekend is electrics weekend*

Today i was joined by BigSyd to sort out the complex wiring i had planned.

I'd already bought the consumer unit a while ago










And made it part of the structure in it's chosen location










and run all the required underground cables










The basic principle of the garage electrics is to have control of all functions from one main control panel










As circuits were added in my plan the control panel switching requirement got bigger and bigger until today's assortment.










Syd arrived early this morning and we began discussing what, where and how.

I think a quote here was something like

"Bloody hell, i dont think i have enough ******* cable"

Any way onwards










No lighting wiring in yet, but a few cables










The switched control circuits for the compressor and 110V transformer were run though










and then the wiring for the work top area










Syd and i then went about terminating everything










The lighting circuits will have to be another day (there a huge amount of that too )

At the end of tody, i now have all the 240V sockets activated and most of the non wiring circuits ready to be connected to the distribution unit. I'll need to tidy up a little bit as well










A massive thanks to Syd from me for today, and some good banter too, apparently i have more control and wiring than the £3M build cost house he is working on currently  We also seemed to use some really cool tools and most of the stuff Syd had on the van.

I have a few tasks to complete before Syd returns to terminate the main control boxes and get everything working.

I also have all the air system bits to install thanks to a visit from L200 Steve during the week so i will be busy tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

This is an absolutely amazing project!! :thumb: :thumb:  

Big up to the folks who are helping you here as well, shows a real community spirit.


----------



## Buck

Mighty fine!!


----------



## Detail My Ride

This is turning out to be a great project.

So whens the meet?


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Is the launch pad being built behind the control centre?


----------



## Epoch

Dave KG said:


> This is an absolutely amazing project!! :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Big up to the folks who are helping you here as well, shows a real community spirit.


Chers Dave

Agreed on the help i've had from friends and family has made it possible, i'll be owing a HUGE amount of favours for yers to come!



cheekeemonkey said:


> Mighty fine!!


Cheers, I really hope it will be with all te time that's gone in so far



Gaz W said:


> This is turning out to be a great project.
> 
> So whens the meet?


I will be doing some mini meets Gaz some different topics i'd like to know more about etc. I'm sue we could sort you an invite out :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Is the launch pad being built behind the control centre?


Might not be such a bad idea, as the wife pointed out that the garage shades what's left of the lawn, today


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Epoch said:


> Might not be such a bad idea, as the wife pointed out that the garage shades what's left of the lawn, today


All planned in advance of course. You would be failing in your duties as husband and father if you were to leave your loved ones to the mercy of the cruel, damaging sun


----------



## Epoch

Wheelie_Clean said:


> All planned in advance of course. You would be failing in your duties as husband and father if you were to leave your loved ones to the mercy of the cruel, damaging sun


:lol: :lol: I'll let you know how that idea goes down :thumb:


----------



## Trune

wow... what a project. lucky man.


----------



## L200 Steve

Same as always mate, it's good to see you take another step forward with your project. The electrics being a big project in their own right (you spent enough time going through each of the circuits and their role with us the other night)

An amazing bit of planning and investigation by you to pull this off, nice one:thumb:


----------



## bigsyd

well had a great day with Epoch today:thumb: that guy has a vision in his head :doublesho ... i just did not have enough cable on the van to finish it today 
i have never put as much cable and control circuits into that size of building:doublesho and there is a lot more as i ran out of time and cable, all i can say guys is....watch this space...it will be awesome when finished, and i wan't it NOW


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Epoch said:


> :lol: :lol: I'll let you know how that idea goes down :thumb:


It seems obvious to me.

If swmbo had wanted sun on the back garden you know she would have made you buy the semi on the other side with the drive on the north side instead of the south:thumb:


----------



## Epoch

Trune said:


> wow... what a project. lucky man.


Thanks



L200 Steve said:


> Same as always mate, it's good to see you take another step forward with your project. The electrics being a big project in their own right (you spent enough time going through each of the circuits and their role with us the other night)
> 
> An amazing bit of planning and investigation by you to pull this off, nice one:thumb:


Sorry, I did go on a bit 



bigsyd said:


> well had a great day with Epoch today:thumb: that guy has a vision in his head :doublesho ... i just did not have enough cable on the van to finish it today
> i have never put as much cable and control circuits into that size of building:doublesho and there is a lot more as i ran out of time and cable, all i can say guys is....watch this space...it will be awesome when finished, and i wan't it NOW


 Mi Casa Su Casa

I 'll do some more tomorrow and also sort out the air pipes so i can fit the kitchen units in properly.

I did say it was a big project


----------



## bigsyd

Epoch said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sorry, I did go on a bit
> 
> Mi Casa Su Casa
> 
> I 'll do some more tomorrow and also sort out the air pipes so i can fit the kitchen units in properly.
> 
> I did say it was a big project


well did a bit of a google for.... Mi Casa Su Casa...as i thought it was somthing along the lines...my house is also your house:thumb: .. i just hope it's not what a google came up with:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho

Mi Casa Su Casa Gay & Lesbian Home Trade Networkmi casa su casa is an international home and hospitality exchange travel club for the gay and lesbian community.
www.gayhometrade.com/ 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Epoch

Oh, whoops

I thought it was Spanish for my house is your house (I think it was also used by Lance in Pulp Fiction for the same purpose)

I must remember to check the meanings of everything before quoting 

Darn modern meanings lol


----------



## transtek

Should be
"Mi casa es su casa"

Although a better sign for your house is:

"Mi casa es MI casa.. so eff off!"
(especially useful for unwanted visits by the inlaws!)


----------



## Finerdetails

bigsyd said:


> well had a great day with Epoch today:thumb: that guy has a vision in his head :doublesho ... i just did not have enough cable on the van to finish it today
> i have never put as much cable and control circuits into that size of building:doublesho and there is a lot more as i ran out of time and cable, all i can say guys is....watch this space...it will be awesome when finished, and i wan't it NOW


well put


----------



## ianFRST

coming along now 

theres more switches there than in our bloody street :lol:


----------



## Epoch

ianFRST said:


> coming along now
> 
> theres more switches there than in our bloody street :lol:


They will all do something so are completely necessary!


----------



## drive 'n' shine

WOW! amazing attention to detail, when i eventually get my unit, i think i'll have to employ you as my interior designer


----------



## Epoch

drive 'n' shine said:


> WOW! amazing attention to detail, when i eventually get my unit, i think i'll have to employ you as my interior designer


Cheers although interior designer sounds a bit soft furnishings, what about facilities architect


----------



## surgemaster

Epoch said:


> Cheers although interior designer sounds a bit soft furnishings, what about facilities architect


you need argie for this!


----------



## Phil H

wow its certainly coming along! awesome stuff! nothing like a bit of quality


----------



## chrisfoster1971

WOW this is coming along nicely. That is one nice pad you got there and a very understanding wife...you should think yourself lucky there matey. I am in awe.

Keep it coming.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Is the launch pad being built behind the control centre?


Alright I hold my hands up ...I was wrong about the launch pad.

It's a wind turbine isn't it:doublesho


----------



## Auto Finesse

that is looking mighty fine, are you going for air lines in the walls and the exits around the place?

i really need to pull my finger out and build our "bay" in the work shop, its just a case of time and money, if i have the money i dont have the time and if i have the time i dont have the money lol


----------



## Epoch

Been out tonight fitting some of the air joints and got the beer fridge fitted and working 

The wife is just bemused at the mo

Yeah there will be a couple of air outlets around so i can just plug in and work.

There are two main "plug in" points both with 110V, a double 240V and 16A industrial 240V plus two air points one at each end.

I know what you mean i've no time or any money left now

The full lighting may have to wait a while, I'll just get some interim stuff up for now.

So much to do and so little time!


----------



## Auto Finesse

im saving for the house before i can get a garage lol, 

really want to put a sunk 4 post ramp in the work shop tho, that would be nice


----------



## Mr Singh

Just caught up to where i last read.. This is soooo kool well done :thumb:


----------



## CK888

Looking really good mate!


----------



## johnsastra16v

I havent looked at all the pages, but ive seen the first.

i too am in the same situation. weve just bought our first house but as you, i dont have a garage which was one of my criteria lol

our garden is of similar size to yours, but i didnt want to do what you have done because i thought it might look naff and take up too much space.

but it looks great! i will now definately be looking into getting myself a garage too lol


----------



## Epoch

Small update today and a little work in prep ready for the final electrics fix next weekend

Most important part is working now










Bit of a selection as i have some family round tomorrow for the youngest Christening

The wiring runs are all in now



















the storeroom heater is in and ready for power










the cupboards are all initially screwed in place










Door has a primer coat on. I'm not sure if this should be satin white or Gloss blak at the mo?










I've started fitting the air points as well, this is the inlet by the compressor (pipework is in the wall cavity)










Started to take some of the protective coating off the units and it's super glossy might have to get some Supernatural on it soon 










Just need to keep up the momentum now as both cars are in need of a wash (mine hasn't been washed for about 3 months or 3000 miles!)


----------



## bigsyd

Epoch said:


> Small update today and a little work in prep ready for the final electrics fix next weekend
> 
> Most important part is working now


well if we do not get any work done on saturday m8... its your fault


----------



## Epoch

bigsyd said:


> well if we do not get any work done on saturday m8... its your fault


The wax fridge is full of Marsden's finest as well at the mo :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

Awesome stuff Jon, your responsible for me wanting to buy a property with enough land to build a garage!

Love the beer fridge, glad you got the essentials fitted first :lol:


----------



## Epoch

Neil_S said:


> Awesome stuff Jon, your responsible for me wanting to buy a property with enough land to build a garage!


Just getting you back for my Zaino purchase :lol:

That and the fact that I can't wash my wheels in the lounge


----------



## Auto Finesse

Coming along nicely mate


----------



## Epoch

james b said:


> Coming along nicely mate


I get to play in yours next month and i know i'll want more space


----------



## Big T

I just had a skim through this thread (looking at pictures basically), I am stunned. That is brilliant, just wish it was mine


----------



## Jim W

Epic


----------



## rockape

that is really looking the biz :thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS

Just watched you and L200 polishing up the astra on youtube.

Nice work.

Love the new garage BTW


----------



## Epoch

Thanks guy's


----------



## Bigpikle

looks superb Jon :thumb:

what is the air pipework for exactly?


----------



## Epoch

Bigpikle said:


> looks superb Jon :thumb:
> 
> what is the air pipework for exactly?


Hi Damon,

I will have a run of pipe work around the edge of the garge forming a ring in the ceiling, which will act a bit like an extended tank on my current small compressor. I'll then have a few outlet points around the garage i'll just be able to connect an air line to and use air tools without having to bring the compressor out of its cubby hole each time:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Epoch said:


> Hi Damon,
> 
> I will have a run of pipe work around the edge of the garge forming a ring in the ceiling, which will act a bit like an extended tank on my current small compressor. I'll then have a few outlet points around the garage i'll just be able to connect an air line to and use air tools without having to bring the compressor out of its cubby hole each time:thumb:


That is a nice touch, I know your not silly, but make sure you can change the compressor easy enough, my mate did the same but left the cubby hole for the compressor to small and then when he wanted to go for a bigger one with a bigger tank it was a right palaver :wall:


----------



## BM-Stu

Wow what a fantastic post, don't know how i missed it before....

Superb garage you have yourself there Epoch.

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Epoch

james b said:


> That is a nice touch, I know your not silly, but make sure you can change the compressor easy enough, my mate did the same but left the cubby hole for the compressor to small and then when he wanted to go for a bigger one with a bigger tank it was a right palaver :wall:


I am a man with a plan James

Eventually a huge tank (250ltr plus) will be sited out the back under the shelter for the patio furniture and only the motor and compressor and small tank under the cubby hole. Depends how much i use it really as to whether it's worth it i suppose.

I think i have allowed for expansions possibilities on most of the elements except the external dimensions 

BTW I have found a cool small car lift for your garage too mate i'll send you a shot this week:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Epoch said:


> BTW I have found a cool small car lift for your garage too mate i'll send you a shot this week:thumb:


Sweet, do that mate as i want to get a lift :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

garage coming on very nicely there Jon:thumb:


----------



## craigmk6

wow! i want it


----------



## CK888

Seriously impressed mate....estimated completion?


----------



## Epoch

Cheers all

Completion is largely cash dependant at the mo

Apart from the final lighting it will probably in the next two months i'd estimate


----------



## MrP

very very jealous 

have to have a peak next time i am back in the north west


----------



## AndyC

Loving this thread - I moved some shelving at the weekend in an effort to "make my garage nearly as good as epoch's" :lol: didn't work mind you....

Be good to see you next month at James's :wave:


----------



## Phil H

keep these pics coming!!!


----------



## newannaive

is it wrong that I find this thread totally awesome..!!..:lol: 

every man should have a garage like that. :thumb:


----------



## tochu

OMG! it's very nice garage! The project are beautyfull! This inspirated me to build new garage, becouse now I have only one small for 1 car, and i have 3 cars hehe  2 must stay outdoor 

Greetz

(sorry if I do some mistakes  I'm not from England )


----------



## Phil H

newannaive said:


> is it wrong that I find this thread totally awesome..!!..:lol:
> 
> every man should have a garage like that. :thumb:


yes how dare you like this thread! :lol: 

women should read this thread with interest and use it as a guide to please their partners. This is all we want in life


----------



## Epoch

I spent another 2 plus hours out there last night getting ready for the final electrics work on Saturday

When it's done i won't know what to do with all this time!


----------



## Epoch

Today was the second visit from, DW's own, BigSyd for the final push on the garage electrics.

Syd arrived early and re-aquainted himself with today's tasks. I could tell he was impressed and looking forward to it with a few quotes like this one

"F*cking hell i had forgotten how much we put in last time" 

Over the last few weeks i have been busy most evenings sorting out the last of the power & lighting wiring and terminating various bits and pieces.

The master switch end now carrying a few wires



















With the power switched off and Syd started by installing the MCBs required for all the switchable circuits



















I nipped off to the other end of the garage, whilst the power was off to install a litle more air pipe behind the worktop area plug board










Some time later Syd had sorted the wiring for the switchboard




























Time for a tea break and then onto the termination, whilst i terminated all the lighting circuits with junction boxes and installed the temporary main lighting



















Again sometime later and Syd had sorted the power circuits switchbox out



















Now was time for some cheesecake (it was nice!). I left Syd again working on the lighting switchbox

Another large section of time passed

nearly there










and then finished










Next up Syd connected all the power feeds from the Distribution board



















Only a few wires terminated today










So whilst Syd had a sit down it was time for me to fit my wall panel and connect up the last plug sockets










Then it was out with the cool tester again to check everything was working fine



















Everything all OK and then last job left was just to put the front panels on



















Job Done

Once again huge thanks to Syd who worked like a trogan to get all of this working, the beers are on me i'd think :thumb: :wave:

Next job on the agenda is to continue with the air ring connection and get all that working, but i may just wash one of the cars tomorrow for a rest :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Awesome John, looks awesome.

Some swirls in the Switchboard Door Glass


----------



## Epoch

Gaz W said:


> Awesome John, looks awesome.
> 
> Some swirls in the Switchboard Door Glass


Ah ha Pimp my Switch board is comming, it will be recieving a bit of makeover at some point


----------



## Epoch

THe Compressor is now powered and in place as well as the 110v transformer


----------



## Mr Singh

Looking great, superb effort to all involved


----------



## Epoch

Mr Singh said:


> Looking great, superb effort to all involved


Cheers i have been very lucky with all the people helping so far, shows what a good bunch of enthusiasts assemble on DW.


----------



## lee74

Epoch said:


> When it's done i won't know what to do with all this time!


:buffer: !!!!!


----------



## gary

wow! thats one hell of a garage,you've put some graft into that mate well done.be nice and warm come winter with all that insulation.awsome. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Dude your lecky bill after a full correction is gona be mental lol, coming along nicely tho keep it up


----------



## Alex L

Thats looks amazing Jon, not even Picard had that many wires and sockets in the Enterprise


----------



## Epoch

lee74 said:


> :buffer: !!!!!


I'm hoping so!



gary said:


> wow! thats one hell of a garage,you've put some graft into that mate well done.be nice and warm come winter with all that insulation.awsome. :thumb:


Yeah my thoughts were it will be fairly easy to keep and even temperature, plus as the dehumidifier maintains the moisture content that will also help.



james b said:


> Dude your lecky bill after a full correction is gona be mental lol, coming along nicely tho keep it up


That's why everything is controlled from the front so i can switch it off when i leave without going back to check. As per the insulation comments above i'm hoping it won't be too bad to keep it warmish and the huge lighting plan will be switchable per corner to save a bit :thumb:



Alex L said:


> Thats looks amazing Jon, not even Picard had that moany wires ans sockets in the Enterprise


Ah, but he had Tasha Yar and Dianna Troy to keep him entertained :lol:


----------



## L200 Steve

Gaz W said:


> Awesome John, looks awesome.
> 
> Some swirls in the Switchboard Door Glass





Epoch said:


> Ah ha Pimp my Switch board is comming, it will be recieving a bit of makeover at some point


The spray guns to do this get delivered on Monday:thumb:










Not cheap - Link :doublesho , but nothing to do with you ever is:lol:

You just have to select your colour.

I reckon we still plastic media strip the whole cabinet, and you let me paint it in single stage enamel black. With a bit of wet sanding and polishing, we could match the unit doors?

Thinking about it, you could repaint the snap on chest at the same time


----------



## L200 Steve

Looking superb mate, and another stage almost completed:thumb: 

The John Guest piping for the compressed air ring main is superb stuff, more than impressed with mine.

You're nearly there now:thumb:


----------



## paddy328

Im loving all the kit you have. Fair play to syd too. Loving the braces mate! lol


----------



## Epoch

L200 Steve said:


> The spray guns to do this get delivered on Monday:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not cheap - Link :doublesho , but nothing to do with you ever is:lol:
> 
> You just have to select your colour.
> 
> I reckon we still plastic media strip the whole cabinet, and you let me paint it in single stage enamel black. With a bit of wet sanding and polishing, we could match the unit doors?
> 
> Thinking about it, you could repaint the snap on chest at the same time


Legend as always Mr 

Yep unit cordinated reflectivity is the order of the day, flat single stage black is the future

And currently that's a Snap-fords Toolbox :lol: :lol:


----------



## phil440

Ive just told my other half that i am building a garage!!!!
cant wait to see it finished I'm so jealous its every mans dream to have a garage like that


----------



## John-R-

How many switched circuits do you have?????
I take it your using a breaker per lighting circuit hence the reason you have so many?

Nice BTW :thumb:

John


----------



## Epoch

John-R- said:


> How many switched circuits do you have?????
> I take it your using a breaker per lighting circuit hence the reason you have so many?
> 
> Nice BTW :thumb:
> 
> John


I'll detail the circuits at some point but all the major functions are swtiched and breakered (Compressor, Transformer, heaters, water heater etc) and there are 4 lighting circuits too


----------



## gtvlew

Brilliant garage


----------



## Auto Finesse

Love the ramp, but im still not sure on those type, sunk 4 post is the way dude


----------



## wedgie

Totally awesome garage mate...:thumb::thumb::thumb:



Watching this thread with alot of interest


----------



## Craigsax

Great work now john really comming along now, well done for sticking with it.


----------



## Low_bm

lot has happened since the last time i paid a visit!! i could live in there!!


----------



## Epoch

Craigsax said:


> Great work now john really comming along now, well done for sticking with it.


Cheers Craig, Wife was tlking of moving the other day, i pointed out she'd have to go through all this again, so i think it's safe to say we will stay forever now 



Low_bm said:


> lot has happened since the last time i paid a visit!! i could live in there!!


It's moving really slowly for me, i just want to get it done and finished now.


----------



## kryppe

I am so jealous right now. Spot on mate, looking superb:thumb:


----------



## BlackCat

Any more pics??


----------



## bigsyd

john m8, been on a training course all week as i am using this product :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho



















when you have absolutely nothing else to spend your money on lol...you need this in your workshop....its the dogs bits


----------



## Epoch

OOohhhh may be not for the garage but i know that may have a use somewhere else 

"I'll clean your car for it mister" 

Just checking does it control from cat 6 wiring?


----------



## PJS

CAT 5 or 6 - no real difference or need for 6 unless extra shielding required.

http://www.ilight.co.uk/images/topology.jpg


----------



## John-R-

bigsyd said:


> john m8, been on a training course all week as i am using this product :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you have absolutely nothing else to spend your money on lol...you need this in your workshop....its the dogs bits


Me likey :thumb: just a pity retro fitting would involve a major re-decorating exercise 

John


----------



## diesel_dog

Very very nice mate, cant wait to see it finished  gonna give ya many many years of happiness to come


----------



## >DEL<

This garage looks awesome. Am in the process of doing mine at the moment.

Did you use RC25 or RC30 concrete for your base slab?


----------



## Epoch

>DEL< said:


> This garage looks awesome. Am in the process of doing mine at the moment.
> 
> Did you use RC25 or RC30 concrete for your base slab?


SOrry i don't know

A man recommended by the garage company came and sorted all the ground work:thumb:


----------



## Vail3r

Just read through the whole thread. That is the most amazing garage I have ever seen!

If only i could get away with stealing 1/3 of the garden to build something like that.


----------



## phil440

any updates??


----------



## Epoch

I fitted a first aid kit, soap dispenser and paper towel dispenser today!

but have been working on a bit of a project recently  coming to a post on DW eventually!

Air system install will be next probably next weekend or the weekeknd after, the ring and pipe work is all in just need to install the connectors and the wall mouned reels

It's a treading water phase whilst i find the money for the lighting!

cheers


----------



## >DEL<

Epoch said:


> SOrry i don't know
> 
> A man recommended by the garage company came and sorted all the ground work:thumb:


No worries. Am about to pour the concrete for the base on mine. Found out RC30 is better than 25 and is only a couple of quid more per "cube".


----------



## mattjonescardiff

What a project. This is living the dream!

I'm glued for updates...


----------



## N8KOW

I'm glued now also!


----------



## Bigpikle

Jon - have you ever, even for 1 moment, wondered if maybe, just maybe, you have gone just the tinniest little bit OTT on any of this 

looking good, and I'd be copying loads of this if it wasnt for the very minor problem that once my car is in the garage I cant get walk around it :wall:


----------



## Epoch

Bigpikle said:


> Jon - have you ever, even for 1 moment, wondered if maybe, just maybe, you have gone just the tinniest little bit OTT on any of this


Only some of the bits that haven't been installed or posted yet


----------



## Bigpikle

Epoch said:


> Only some of the bits that haven't been installed or posted yet


:lol: look forward to seeing those bits...


----------



## Finerdetails

its taken me three years to get mine to where it is, and will take a huge step next week when, finally, the garden shed will be delivered, and many items removed from the garaden and all garden stuff outin the garden shed 

Garage looks spot on Jon


----------



## pits

L200 Steve said:


> The spray guns to do this get delivered on Monday:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not cheap - Link :doublesho , but nothing to do with you ever is:lol:
> 
> You just have to select your colour.
> 
> I reckon we still plastic media strip the whole cabinet, and you let me paint it in single stage enamel black. With a bit of wet sanding and polishing, we could match the unit doors?
> 
> Thinking about it, you could repaint the snap on chest at the same time


why £330 for a gravity fed gun? ive used 30 quid ones ive used 180 quid ones and found very little difference inbetween? that kind of money will almost buy you my maxum capspray bottom pot gun(£450 when i bought it brand new, and it was on offer as it had just come out, can pick them up for about 200-300 these days mabe less if you go to america) 
but ive had people dedicated to using a grav fed gun, used mine and wanted it? 
for £330 i hope it doesnt leak and cover the top of your fingers in paint.

and im not knocking you for it btw, my spraying equipment cost well over 3k brand new, i love turbine compressor, instant constant pressure


----------



## Epoch

I had a little play with the gun a couple of weeks ago on a project im working on, it's fair to say my spraying is a little short of good at the mo, but the gun worked perfectly even with my poor use.

More use is required, but for what it is it's a good'un


----------



## L200 Steve

Epoch practising for when he takes over from Charlie as Chip Foose's No.1 sprayer:lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory

I thought Jon was more of a 'can of plastikote' man myself  LOL, go Jon!!! And well done to Steve for letting him loose... he's always raving on about the toys you have at work (heavens knows what part of the BMW he is sand blasting  )


----------



## Epoch

^^^^ :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## diesel_dog

Any more news mate ?? have been watching this thread for a while


----------



## Ronnie

>DEL< said:


> No worries. Am about to pour the concrete for the base on mine. Found out RC30 is better than 25 and is only a couple of quid more per "cube".


what you are referring to is the "cube strength" personally I would go for at least 30Newton concrete for a floor I usually use 35 Newton and dont forget the mesh as well!

35Newton is the standard strength advised for a concrete flor but some people say if there is heavy traffic ie a lorry of if u are jacking up heavy vehicles then up to 50N is required, but 35N max is usually more than adequate! hope this helps.

John. I may need some tips form you regarding my garage!


----------



## Epoch

diesel_dog said:


> Any more news mate ?? have been watching this thread for a while


It's the quiet before the next big push at the moment.



Ronnie said:


> John. I may need some tips form you regarding my garage!


Not a problem Ronnie ask away


----------



## Epoch

*A little update*

Just an interim update this one as i haven't done a hige amount recently

The air ring is installed but not fixed in place yet

From the wall plate










the pipe goes up to the first outlet point on the worktop and along and up



















At the top it joins the ring




























you get the idea...

then the second outlet point dropdown near the front is inplace




























John Guest snap fit pipework has been used as well as their anti-condensate T's on each join as recomemned by my air specialist Mr L200 Steve :wave:, who has sourced and worked most of the sir system out.

We will be attempting the termination soon but it's all a question of timings (that an the other project i'm spending most of my time on at the mo )

Also have started to sort out the wash bay area supplies a bit more. The ultimate aim is to place a sink unit here with a mini boiler and an RO system and tanks, but that may be a while off yet.




























More when the air is terminated in a few weeks and then it's on to lighting, and clearing the cr*p that i appear to have accumulated in there recently.


----------



## Bigpikle

looking good - want to know more about the new project though


----------



## diesel_dog

Looking good mate, when your done fancy coming and doing mine


----------



## Epoch

Bigpikle said:


> looking good - want to know more about the new project though


aye, plenty of Bilt Hamber stuff arriving from Ben (Rubbishboy) for it too



diesel_dog said:


> Looking good mate, when your done fancy coming and doing mine


When i'm done, i'm sure the wife will want to move, but i'll send you my day rate anyway:lol:


----------



## >DEL<

Ronnie said:


> what you are referring to is the "cube strength" personally I would go for at least 30Newton concrete for a floor I usually use 35 Newton and dont forget the mesh as well!
> 
> 35Newton is the standard strength advised for a concrete flor but some people say if there is heavy traffic ie a lorry of if u are jacking up heavy vehicles then up to 50N is required, but 35N max is usually more than adequate! hope this helps.


Thanks for the advice Ronnie. Has confirmed what i was thinking.

It seems silly not to use C30 when the price difference is so little... and yes will be putting the wire mesh in too.

Am also planning to cover the hardcore stone with a layer of sand (to prevent any sharp egdes sticking up) and cover the whole thing with some thick plastic sheeting before the concrete gets poured on. Am told this will stop any moisture coming up into the slab.


----------



## Neil_S

Very very good :thumb:


----------



## Craigsax

:thumb:Epoch u have really nailed this garage perfect hands down, good effort:thumb:

Its forever changing when i read this thread.

I will catch up with ya sometime.

craig


----------



## Cliff

Excellent mate, so jealous


----------



## Chris_4536

I wanna come see this beast of a garage when it's done


----------



## Dodo Factory

Chris_4536 said:


> I wanna come see this beast of a garage when it's done


Yeah, I can see a garage warming party coming on


----------



## Epoch

Dodo Factory said:


> Yeah, I can see a garage warming party coming on


Already sorted



















:lol:


----------



## bigsyd

well after all the work @Epochs, would be rude not to use the same kit in one of the houses i am working on

same one of 4 distribution board used in a £ 2.5 million house as Epochs garage lol :doublesho


----------



## Epoch

Nice

It's a good board, plenty of space and it looks proper.

How's the house coming along?


----------



## bigsyd

Epoch said:


> Nice
> 
> It's a good board, plenty of space and it looks proper.
> 
> How's the house coming along?


getting there cheers:thumb: got power to the house now, and starting to 2nd fix the house now, still got the stables and garages and the home cinema building to 1st fix 

update...just click pic :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory

Where is the wax research, development and production facility so that Dodo Juice can move in? 

LOL at your garage warming gag. As long as there is a fridge for cold beer I think you will have covered the most important element of the garage build


----------



## Epoch

Have you not been watching Dom?










Although the contents has changed a few times since this shot

And the wax fridge is in the store room.


----------



## robertbentley

Stunning work !


----------



## Original Poster

WOW

Just read through all 14 pages, I want one!!


----------



## baseballlover1

I have to re build my garage due to the foundation cracking... and this is going to be a lot of help! IT LOOKS AMAZING!


----------



## Miglior

looking good mate, nice pressure washer, same as mine!


----------



## Epoch

JPC said:


> looking good mate, nice pressure washer, same as mine!


Thanks 
PW a Costco special :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

any new pictures mate?


----------



## Chris_4536

Phil H said:


> any new pictures mate?


Come on Epoch!

We need update!!


----------



## Epoch

Been working in there today with a couple of the DW massive, but you'll have to wait till we finish the car before the pics.

Massive tidy up has occured but i've not fitted the air points yet, probably another few weeks then they will be in.

I've bought one of the intended lights and been testing that out (BigSyd and Iain FD can also comment on this) so i'll need a few more of these and then its just board out and paint (It sounds so simple )


----------



## baseballlover1

AWESOME! this is SOOO cool! Too bad everythign is so different over in the UK compared to us here in the US. Then this would be HIGHLY useful for me... but it still is very useful and very cool to look at. I have to tear out my garages foundation and pour another. It is cracking. And i am also going to change it into an awesome detailers garage like yours! This is so cool!


----------



## ianFRST

Epoch said:


> (It sounds so simple )


it does. now get cracking and update the thread with finishhed pics  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mattyb95

This is awesome. You do realise that you can never move out now after all this! If you do though, can I have first dibs on the garage. Don't care for the house just the garage 

Thought about hiring it out for detailers to recoop some of the money spent? Have the beer fridge as a mini bar and charge accordingly, you'd make a mint!


----------



## Epoch

*Little units update*

I have been a little slack on developments of late, much appologies, you know how it is when it's usable you tend to start using it. I 've had a few cars in there for a few details recently (the last being the marathon on BigSyd's new TT [post to follow in a few days :thumb:])

Well after the fallow work period i have vowed to pick the momentum back up and press onwards (well a little bit tonight anyway)

So started by fitting a few of the handles to the units and removed the protective film to display the full gloss black finish 

50:50










They are actually very good, worthy of a coat of wax at some point i'd say










The handles were picked so they would match the toolbox style










I have an old work bench to move out, this weekend and sum odds and end of wood to take to the tip










but it's starting to form the basic shape










the walls are now all but ready for the fireline plasterboard (i will get this ordered up in a week or two).










And my movable storage units (to be stored in the back room when not in use) are now fully funtional :thumb:










I'll be terminating the air points in a few weeks, and i now have one of the lighting units to test out before i by the rest of them. Feels good to be thinking about moving this on again 

Thanks for your patience, more posts soon :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

ianFRST said:


> it does. now get cracking and update the thread with finishhed pics  :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm trying :lol:



mattyb95 said:


> This is awesome. You do realise that you can never move out now after all this! If you do though, can I have first dibs on the garage. Don't care for the house just the garage
> 
> Thought about hiring it out for detailers to recoop some of the money spent? Have the beer fridge as a mini bar and charge accordingly, you'd make a mint!


Cracking idea

Detailing bay for rent, air and power plus beer fridge :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

I've plumbed for some metal halide lights for defect spotting










they tilt so i can get the best angle of dispersion on the vehicle

Flush









Angled









I've managed to source some bulbs very close to the colour hue of Sungun bulbs. Should make for great swirl highlighting when necessary

Before polishing


















After (dust on surface)










Quite please with them so far but a little more testing before forking out for the rest


----------



## Miglior

ohhh....lovely!! wish my garage was that bloody organised!


----------



## Bigpikle

liking those lamps Jon :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

JPC said:


> ohhh....lovely!! wish my garage was that bloody organised!


It's taking it's time but it is great to be able to find everything i hord fairly quickly. Misses goes mad at the lengths i go to make things neat and accessable.



Bigpikle said:


> liking those lamps Jon :thumb:


They work pretty well, but i'm not sure how many i'll need for the desired effect. I have four switched circuits available to only have on the ones i need to save a bit of leccy and heat :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve

Those light's are superb.

I have a plan brewing:thumb:


----------



## Epoch

L200 Steve said:


> Those light's are superb.
> 
> I have a plan brewing:thumb:


I shall demo it tonight, if you wish

BOSS :lol:


----------



## Mike206

Where did you get those movable storage units from?


----------



## Epoch

Mike206 said:


> Where did you get those movable storage units from?


They came from "The Range" five of them cost me £25 each but the last one cost me £35 as due to the fact the manufacturer has stopped making them the cheeky feckers have put the price up!

Most Range stores have now sold out, but there are many manufacturers of these things about, I saw some in ASDA the other day


----------



## Phil H

looking really good now. storage units look impressive and loving the gloss black units. look forward to final pics!


----------



## Epoch

Phil H said:


> looking really good now. storage units look impressive and loving the gloss black units. look forward to final pics!


Cheers Phil

hhhmmm final pics

Complete unit installation - Expected end of July
Complete airline installation - Expected Mid August
Complete walls - Expected Mid August
Complete ceiling insulation installation - Expected Mid August
Buy remaining lighting - Expected end of August
Complete ceiling board installation - Expected end of August
Plan flooring solution - Something in September!
Fit flooring solution - Something in November
Install sink area - Next year!

The list goes on and on and on!!!! but i'm hoping in 6 to 8 weeks to have the major work done and a bit of a opening detailing do


----------



## L200 Steve

Epoch said:


> BOSS :lol:




:lol:


----------



## joe_0_1

Awesome read!!

I'm so jelous


----------



## Chris_4536

Best garage thread *ever!*

:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

Epoch said:


> a opening detailing do


let me know when, I'll find you a proper car for your grand opening :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536

... I will let you know when you can borrow mine Iain :lol::lol:


----------



## Simon01

ill have to have a walk round and have a nosey


----------



## Epoch

joe_0_1 said:


> Awesome read!!
> 
> I'm so jelous


You should see some of the ones on Garage Journal, now they are super cool garages



Chris_4536 said:


> Best garage thread *ever!*
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks



Finerdetails said:


> let me know when, I'll find you a proper car for your grand opening :thumb:


Could bring the horse box 



Wax-It said:


> ill have to have a walk round and have a nosey


Wax iT magazines new product testing lab


----------



## _daveR

Epoch said:


>


Can you let me know where you got these from? I want some for the garage and MrsR wants some for her shoes!


----------



## Epoch

Epoch said:


> They came from "The Range" five of them cost me £25 each but the last one cost me £35 as due to the fact the manufacturer has stopped making them the cheeky feckers have put the price up!
> 
> Most Range stores have now sold out, but there are many manufacturers of these things about, I saw some in ASDA the other day


:thumb:

Thinking about it i saw some larger trayed three draw ones somewhere which would be better for shoes (and brownie points with the misses ) but i can't remember where now. If i think of it Dave i'll PM you


----------



## Epoch

Been out tonight to finish off all the handles (Mr L200 Steve can vouch for the super glossy finish as he popped by). 

Tomorrow it's finish painting the wall behind and start to create the worktop supports.

I'll do another pic of it complete at the weekend when its brighter outside


----------



## _daveR

Epoch said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Thinking about it i saw some larger trayed three draw ones somewhere which would be better for shoes (and brownie points with the misses ) but i can't remember where now. If i think of it Dave i'll PM you


Cheers! Thats a bugger that they've sold out now though


----------



## L200 Steve

Epoch said:


> Been out tonight to finish off all the handles (Mr L200 Steve can vouch for the super glossy finish as he popped by).
> 
> Tomorrow it's finish painting the wall behind and start to create the worktop supports.
> 
> I'll do another pic of it complete at the weekend when its brighter outside


Looked even better and glossier in the flesh than the photo's. That end of the garage looking superb, and giving me even more ideas (to nick off Epoch) for adding to my own garage build.

Damm you Epoch, you cost me more each time that garage door of yours opens.:lol:


----------



## joe_0_1

_daveR said:


> Can you let me know where you got these from? I want some for the garage and* MrsR wants some for her shoes*!


kill kill kill :doublesho:


----------



## Epoch

L200 Steve said:


> Damm you Epoch, you cost me more each time that garage door of yours opens.:lol:


It does have a nice opening action though :lol:


----------



## Epoch

*Unit area screwed in*

A couple of nights work and the units are all screwed in, just the worktop to buy and fit now. Well chuffed










The plate under the fridge will need colour coding!

On top of the units are just some squares of wood so i can use the area till the worktop arrives










I've had to build the height up a bit so the worktop can be one continous piece, but i used some of the edging strip and made a sturdy frame up behind, so that the worktop will be level and solid 

doesn't look too bad, just a bit of filling in on a couple of the gaps and jobs a good 'un



















Should be a good work area, just wheel the roll cab out and sit at the worktop 










Next it's the walls


----------



## Chris_4536

Freakin sweet


----------



## Baker21

Very, very, very jealous...........:thumb:


----------



## >DEL<

hey dude, love seeing the progress on your building.

mine is erected now :lol: and the whole job is starting to take shape.

Still miles behind yours but check the thread out when you get the chance...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79110


----------



## Epoch

>DEL< said:


> hey dude, love seeing the progress on your building.
> 
> mine is erected now :lol: and the whole job is starting to take shape.
> 
> Still miles behind yours but check the thread out when you get the chance...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79110


Already seen it 

Love the set up, personel door to the front is a cracking idea


----------



## Buck

John

Any update?

Have you finalised your lighting plans yet?

I recently moved into a new house and the lighting in the garage is pants so want to upgrade it as part of a bigger master plan and am interested in the halide lamps.

- How are you going to configure them to get the best lighting on the car(s) etc.

- could you tell me where you got yours from and price? (PM if you don't want this on the forum)

- which bulbs did you specify as being nearest to the 3M sun gun?

Thanks
Adrian


----------



## Epoch

Hi Adrian

It's been busy weekends at Epoch's recently, Just back from a long weekend of laying it a wet muddy field (or camping as it was billed). 

BUT 

Plans are for eight lights, two lights per corner (I have four separate switches to save power). This i'm hoping will give me enough shaddow free working area. I will be testing this when i hear back about some lighting enquiries, which may throw up some better fittings.

The ones pictured are from Screwfix although i didn't have the power ball bulbs that they supply. The sun gun type colour tone is more around the 5000K mark (I've seen somebody here post 4700K) HTH

I'll post up when i get this bit moving a little more, but haven't been here to have the plasterboard and bits delivered recently.


----------



## chris l

i wish this was mine.been out to clean the garage today reorganised it but need to throw loads out. bad thing is none of its my stuff so need my step dad to go through it. but hopefully i will have a garage like this one day lol.nice work


----------



## The Cueball

Superb looking garage...I thought mine was good, but yours is in a different league...

Nice to see that you have a quality first aid kit... my mrs works for the company in question, so I have eye wash station, fire extinguisher and a BIG first aid kit!!!!!

(I think she is trying to tell me something)


----------



## Buck

Thanks Epoch

I'll watch with interest then...I reckon it's probably a 2009 project for me with all the other jobs that Mrs CM keeps adding to my To Do List !!!


----------



## ghost_walker

cueball i think she just really really cares for you, you clumsy bugger


:lol:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

cheekeemonkey said:


> I reckon it's probably a 2009 project for me *with all the other jobs that Mrs CM keeps adding to my To Do List !!!*


Why should you escape swmbo's list's?:lol:

:wave:How you doin'. Settled in ok?


----------



## ghost_walker

oh and epoch i hate you. only got the parents garage to work in and i have nothing like the room you have. getting a corsa in is a squeeze, never mind my saab.

now because of your thread i'm repainting the floor in sections as i can't move stuff out. and do it in one hit.

still it's more set up for mechanical work than detailing anyway. but i can get the front or rear in just to work on the engine bay or boot

lol


----------



## The Cueball

ghost_walker said:


> cueball i think she just really really cares for you, you clumsy bugger
> 
> :lol:


Thats a lie and you know it!!!!!!

(the care bit....I am a clumsy bugger.....)

:lol::lol:


----------



## ghost_walker

she must be after the money then


----------



## Buck

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Why should you escape swmbo's list's?:lol:
> 
> :wave:How you doin'. Settled in ok?


Hi

Escape - there is no escape!!

Yes we have thanks - lots to do though :doublesho

Can't wait to demolish the study that the previous owners have built in the garage then start on my very own Project Garage - although it will always be in the shadow of the Epoch!


----------



## Epoch

cheekeemonkey said:


> although it will always be in the shadow of the Epoch!


I'm trying to loose weight, but insults are not helping :lol:


----------



## Buck

Epoch said:


> I'm trying to loose weight, but insults are not helping :lol:


:lol: Get back in your garage!!!


----------



## Epoch

Just spent two mins out there collecting some Deox gel for a project at work tomorrow, there's camping gear and stuff for a car boot sale all over the garage floor, but i'm hoping to get the walls plasterbaorded this weekend


----------



## Coxy914

first time I've come back to this thread since seeing the concrete getting put down! Wow, who needs a house when you have the ultimate boys toys garage! Air on tap, beer on tap, electricity coming out of your ears, and a door to keep the wife out! perfect!


----------



## Buck

Epoch said:


> Just spent two mins out there collecting some Deox gel for a project at work tomorrow, there's camping gear and stuff for a car boot sale all over the garage floor, but i'm hoping to get the walls plasterbaorded this weekend


Sounds like you're itching to get back in there!

Crack on and take some more photos!!

Adrian


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Awsome so jealous.


----------



## Epoch

Coxy914 said:


> first time I've come back to this thread since seeing the concrete getting put down! Wow, who needs a house when you have the ultimate boys toys garage! Air on tap, beer on tap, electricity coming out of your ears, and a door to keep the wife out! perfect!


Thanks Allistar, I don't have the space of either of your two places (old or new) though, but it should be a great Epoch space :thumb:



SuperiorShine said:


> Awsome so jealous.


Thanks


----------



## DrewHughes

Epoch said:


> A couple of nights work and the units are all screwed in, just the worktop to buy and fit now. Well chuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plate under the fridge will need colour coding!
> 
> On top of the units are just some squares of wood so i can use the area till the worktop arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had to build the height up a bit so the worktop can be one continous piece, but i used some of the edging strip and made a sturdy frame up behind, so that the worktop will be level and solid
> 
> doesn't look too bad, just a bit of filling in on a couple of the gaps and jobs a good 'un
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a good work area, just wheel the roll cab out and sit at the worktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next it's the walls


Where did you get them black units from mate?

Just looking for some myself for in my garage and quite like yours!

Cheers


----------



## Epoch

They are part of the B&Q IT range, they also do a red!

You can pick the carcases up in store build it all up and then get the doors delivered at a a later date (although i just got all mine delivered in one go)


----------



## DrewHughes

Nice one cheers mate!

They look really cool and modern!


----------



## saunders120+

drew didnt you used to be on ZSOC.com? i did as fezzy125


----------



## JJ_

is the back partitioned off ? It looks sooooo good. I got the paint back out and painted the whole of the garage now lol.


----------



## ipodsandguns

yeah he has a partitioned storage area behind those units, full of racking and plastic draws on wheels he pulls out


----------



## JJ_

ahh i thought that was the case, any chance of gander behind that ?


----------



## Epoch

Yep storage room about 11' by 6' at the back where all the stuff is shelved up and thrown in.

i will attempt a few pics of this in a week or two when i've given it a tidy up.

Essentially it's like this only a bit more messy now 



















maximum storage in a small space


----------



## hardhitter

Loving the storage room and the rest of the garage for that matter. wish i had a setup half as good as myself. I'm trying to persuade the old man to get on and rebuild my garage So I get it kitted out properly.


----------



## L200 Steve

Epoch's bike shop??


----------



## Epoch

L200 Steve said:


> Epoch's bike shop??


Been out to buff some Z AIO off tonight (applied yesterday after a snow foam and wash, but forgot to take it off , it was on so thin it didn't matter anyway )

Might be time to get it valued on Retrobikes or upgrade a few bits


----------



## JJ_

The store is brillaint keeps everything tidy up front. Those handy boxes are brill thats what we use, well to keep the mice off my pads and MF's lol


----------



## srmtor

Just read this for the 1st time start to finish, and WOW:doublesho:doublesho!! 

I got excited about having my own 6ftx4ft shed, wish Id got a garage like this!!


----------



## ELBOW GREASE

whoa whoa. its beautiful. looks like someone had a great time with the kubota


----------



## ELBOW GREASE

this garage should win the-man-award!!!


----------



## moh

best garage ever


----------



## srmtor

Any more news on the garage or is it complete now?


----------



## Epoch

ha just thinking about hauling my ass outside now

Yesterday other members of the Epoch household are also getting fed up with the slow progress and taking things into there own hands










I may need to go over this area again










Sorry not too much progess as had lots going on but as you can see in the middle of fitting the walls after managing to be in a Saturday morning long enough to have some plasterboard delivered yesterday

weekends are looking more favourable over the comming months so will have to try to pick it up again


----------



## N8KOW

When we having the North West meet then epoch? Thanks Nathan


----------



## Epoch

I was kind of hoping to finish first


----------



## Neil_S

Fantastic mate, I think you may be going back to pink as your final colour if your little helper has anything to do with it!


----------



## Epoch

Neil_S said:


> Fantastic mate, I think you may be going back to pink as your final colour if your little helper has anything to do with it!


I took her to B&Q to buy a new tin of paint and the subject of colour and pink did come up


----------



## N8KOW

So rough idea when its gonna be finished. U numpty lol


----------



## srmtor

So far so good then.. keep us posted


----------



## Original Poster

Amazing work mate!


----------



## Mike206

What a fantastic garage.


----------



## Epoch

Thanks guy's


----------



## SteveyG

Great work, but,



Epoch said:


> THe Compressor is now powered and in place as well as the 110v transformer


It looks like you have a female 110V socket on the wall that the transformer plugs into. The one on the wall should be a male plug (Like this) and the lead should have the socket (Like this), otherwise there would be live pins exposed if that lead was unplugged :doublesho


----------



## Epoch

SteveyG said:


> Great work, but,
> 
> It looks like you have a female 110V socket on the wall that the transformer plugs into. The one on the wall should be a male plug (Like this) and the lead should have the socket (Like this), otherwise there would be live pins exposed if that lead was unplugged :doublesho


HHHmmm good point that is correct, the joining lead is male to male. I'll replace the wall conection with a solid fixed connection or reverse the conections. I'd only intended to unplug the tranformer end leaving the wire always attached BUT that is a potential danger

Cheers, i'll look at that this weekend


----------



## Epoch

I can get a K9700 YEL for the wall and then a K9100 YEL for the lead end

Thanks again something i would have missed, probably unless it went wrong :doublesho


----------



## SteveyG

Didn't mean this as a downer btw, as it's a really great project


----------



## Epoch

SteveyG said:


> Didn't mean this as a downer btw, as it's a really great project


Not taken negativley at all, it's got to be right

I've had a lot of help on this project to get it done right, this was one of the things i have done myself (without giving due thought it would appear).

I'm sourcing an alternative now, although i may go for a hard wired connector to the wall as i will not be needing this lead to be removable.


----------



## Dane

Now thats a garage 

Nice work you've done their pal. Wish you luck with the rest, looks sweet


----------



## Epoch

Currently it's store room for the stuff the kids no longer need but i'm fighting back this weekend.

Thanks

wish me luck


----------



## GlynRS2

The garage is looking superb - a lot of hard work has gone into it - nice one :thumb:
The problem with garages is keeping it looking that way - I am sure that junk and general mess just breeds in mine


----------



## Epoch

GlynRS2 said:


> The garage is looking superb - a lot of hard work has gone into it - nice one :thumb:
> The problem with garages is keeping it looking that way - I am sure that junk and general mess just breeds in mine


Very true, i can't get a car in there at the mo due to old baby baths, swinging chairs, baby bouncers, prams etc that the wife won't throw away as there's nothing wrong with them BUT it's OK to take up space in the garage!










I knew it would happen though! I have tomorrow booked out to complete the other wall and will be sorting the storage issue too :lol:


----------



## GlynRS2

That looks like one half of my double garage - a load of baby stuff, and our youngest is nearly 6! At least I have got the other half clear for my car.
The wife's argument is it where her car would go and she chooses to keep her car on the drive - but come on it's the garage, it is man space :wall:


----------



## icedub

Jon, that is looking really impressive now mate, can't wait to see the finished job fella.


----------



## Imprez

Talk the wife into renting a small locker in a self-stockage building


----------



## Epoch

icedub said:


> Jon, that is looking really impressive now mate, can't wait to see the finished job fella.


You and me both Keith :thumb:



Imprez said:


> Talk the wife into renting a small locker in a self-stockage building


I don't think the kids would like that, but i'll suggest shes moves out


----------



## The_500

Amazing work, what a great project to work on, bet it's been tough but the hard work and immense cash injection will pay dividends in the long run no doubt. Looks like you've made no compromises and just gone all out on thisk, sterling effort!:thumb:


----------



## Epoch

*This weekend update*

So a full day out there today, which including moving loads of stuff about! and i now have painted plasterboard walls on both sides :thumb:




























BigSyd also popped by and i got the pressure washer plug and the other side plug spares connected up 




























The wife is also taking all the kids stuff to a boot fair next weekend 

I'm glad to have started moving forward again

air and lighting to be finished next


----------



## L200 Steve

Nice bit of boardwork there mate. It is really coming together now.

Can I park my motorcycle / store some of my detaling gear in there over winter once your missus has had her clear out????
:lol:


----------



## Epoch

L200 Steve said:


> Nice bit of boardwork there mate. It is really coming together now.
> 
> Can I park my motorcycle / store some of my detaling gear in there over winter once your missus has had her clear out????
> :lol:


I'm thinking of having a rejig of the store room to take all of the wash stuff as well (I'm becoming obsessed with the empty white box principle!) at least until i can get the sink in.

So no :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

well i don't know about you guys, but i have enjoyed reading every post and being part of this epic journey by john on this project, its been a mammoth task of time energy and... more so money
all i can say is if the post are as good as this for his den... well we should be looking forward to some awesome post's when john gets his detailing den fully operational

keep up the good work john, the finish line is in sight :thumb::thumb::thumb:

ps you where right about what you lent me


----------



## Imprez

Epoch said:


>


This is my favorite picture !!! I love it when things are tidy


----------



## Bigpikle

Jon

this is looking amazing and I'm really looking forward to seeing it first hand  

I'll also be insanely jealous having only a tiny single garage and absolutely no way to expand it in any way


----------



## Epoch

Bigpikle said:


> Jon
> 
> this is looking amazing and I'm really looking forward to seeing it first hand
> 
> I'll also be insanely jealous having only a tiny single garage and absolutely no way to expand it in any way


It's not the size it's what you do with it, as people with small c0cks say :lol:

Your imminent arrival has mentally helped push me forward, plus something very special a few weeks later that I'm really looking forward too


----------



## Epoch

bigsyd said:


> well i don't know about you guys, but i have enjoyed reading every post and being part of this epic journey by john on this project, its been a mammoth task of time energy and... more so money
> all i can say is if the post are as good as this for his den... well we should be looking forward to some awesome post's when john gets his detailing den fully operational
> 
> keep up the good work john, the finish line is in sight :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> ps you where right about what you lent me


Thanks Syd

and i know


----------



## Bigpikle

Epoch said:


> It's not the size it's what you do with it, as people with small c0cks say :lol:
> 
> Your imminent arrival has mentally helped push me forward, plus something very special a few weeks later that I'm really looking forward too


next year will be _THE SHED_ project - a 16' monster down the side of the house. Nothing to do with detailing but it will give me the garage back


----------



## Epoch

Bigpikle said:


> next year will be _THE SHED_ project - a 16' monster down the side of the house. Nothing to do with detailing but it will give me the garage back




I too now have "wife permission" for a shed out the back of the garage space for all things garden related, lucky Syd and I installed separate lighting and power MCB ways in the garage board for such an occurence 

Plus with the help of Tyvek breather membrane and Kingspan insulation board, your shed could easily become quality man space :lol:


----------



## PJS

Epoch said:


> Plus with the help of Tyvek breather membrane, Kingspan insulation board and a single bed, your shed could easily become quality man space :lol:


----------



## Ronnie

nice one my garage certainly is not as technically advanced!!!! now thats a garage.


----------



## Epoch

PJS said:


>


:thumb:


----------



## Epoch

Ronnie said:


> nice one my garage certainly is not as technically advanced!!!! now thats a garage.


Thanks Ronnie,

But you have more space, it's the one thing I really would have liked more of (I've already taken more of the garden that it was wise to do for the property and location).


----------



## nogrille

awesome read - only taken me all evening to get through it all!


----------



## Epoch

nogrille said:


> awesome read - only taken me all evening to get through it all!


Thanks

It's a bit of a beast post now unfortunatley, but this way i know anybody who reads it can feel how long it feels for me doing it.

Another day booked in there this weekend should see some more forward motion :thumb:


----------



## baseballlover1

Epoch said:


>


In freaking LOVE with those!!!!!!! Too bad they dont have them in the US... or atleast if they do then i dont know where to find them. Wonder if the place you got them from ships to the US...

By the way... COMPLETELY AMAZING GARAGE!


----------



## Zero Defects

Hey Baseballover1

If you want I could get you some and send you some over. They range from 15 pounds to 20 pounds or so. If you shop around. But in the states if you could get them they would probably be 10 dollers each.

Rip off Britain.

Nice garage build, some mortar required I feel.


----------



## m9fdb

baseballlover1 said:


> In freaking LOVE with those!!!!!!! Too bad they dont have them in the US... or atleast if they do then i dont know where to find them. Wonder if the place you got them from ships to the US...
> 
> By the way... COMPLETELY AMAZING GARAGE!


where in the UK can i get some of theses as they would be perfect for what i am looking for to store my stuff


----------



## Imprez

Who makes them ? These would be perfect for my garage. I know they're sold in the UK but maybe with the name of the company it would be easier to Google them in the Americas.


----------



## Epoch

Sorry Guy's they are made by Curver, but where discontinued last year

They were between £25 and £35 each when i got them

Plenty of other companies do make them though 

All the walls where up and painted, ready for the arrival of Mr Bigpikle yesterday. He has a few shots of his car so may post them


----------



## Bigpikle

the garage was looking amazing  

this is the ultimate detailing Aladdin's cave - amazing amount of work undertaken. Pics will have to wait untl I get home at the weekend though


----------



## Buck

John

Where did you get your garage door from? I'm looking at replacing our old metal door and am wanting something a sectional door with good insulation qualities as it is an internal garage?










thanks
Adrian


----------



## Epoch

Hi Adrian,

The door is from http://www.hormann.co.uk/uk/en/ it's a double skinned insulated M rib sectional door with a decorgrain finish (here) and a Supramatic opener it was an upgrade form the garage company, but Horman stuff is availabale at lots of places.

It's one of my fave bits so far, as it really does seal well(all the sections have rubber gaskets etc) and does keep the heat in well.


----------



## Ronnie

m9fdb said:


> where in the UK can i get some of theses as they would be perfect for what i am looking for to store my stuff


got some the same in B&Q for about £20 each nearly the same only with frosted drawers, if thats any use!


----------



## Epoch

Ronnie said:


> got some the same in B&Q for about £20 each nearly the same only with frosted drawers, if thats any use!


Instore had some for £15 each on Saturday too


----------



## RedCloudMC

Great thread Epoch and brilliant work. You've inspired me!

Mrs Red Cloud and I (!) are looking for a new house and we've both agreed on a double garage for my show car and detailing (although I foresee kids stuff being dumped in there too at some stage!). You've given me loads of ideas here...good one!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## chrisfoster1971

Sure the local B&Q warehouse is selling the four drawer version for £15


----------



## Hotrod

Love the black units at back of garage, Wiring is an art piece, well done that man, Jon and syd what a lovely job and if wifey wants to move u have put a nice bit of value on the house. Not that Id move if I had that garage


----------



## Epoch

Hotrod said:


> Love the black units at back of garage, Wiring is an art piece, well done that man, Jon and syd what a lovely job and if wifey wants to move u have put a nice bit of value on the house. Not that Id move if I had that garage


Thanks, wife has been putting her car in there every night this week so i think the project is winning her over


----------



## Markyt001

:thumb:Epoch, if u don't mind me asking, where did you source your gloss cabinets from fella? Very nice indeed.


----------



## Epoch

Markyt001 said:


> :thumb:Epoch, if u don't mind me asking, where did you source your gloss cabinets from fella? Very nice indeed.


They from the B&Q IT range (they do red also) :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

bloody hell! thought my collection I just posted was slightly impressive (seen bigger on here), but yours is on another level! So many MFs, Pads etc. So many boxes!


----------



## Markyt001

Epoch said:


> They from the B&Q IT range (they do red also) :thumb:


Thanks epoch. Just looked on the website but could not get any other parts other than the doors. Did you just use standard carcasess?

Sorry for the query but was so impressed with your project that I am gonna and get some of the red gloss units to match my toll chest system

KR & atb

Mark


----------



## Epoch

Markyt001 said:


> Thanks epoch. Just looked on the website but could not get any other parts other than the doors. Did you just use standard carcasess?
> 
> Sorry for the query but was so impressed with your project that I am gonna and get some of the red gloss units to match my toll chest system
> 
> KR & atb
> 
> Mark


Yep standard cases, it's easier if you can pick up a book in store (like a tompson local but with a black cover). The sides have to be ordered to cover any exposed white carcase's.


----------



## nuttynil

*great*

wow u really have gone a long way good luck with it all you deserve it neil...


----------



## n_d_fox

i keep coming back to this thread (have been slowly going through it since last week)... awesome garage Epoch, i'm sure you'll have many hours enjoyment in there soon


----------



## Epoch

Insulation value update

I had the thermostat on the heater turned up to 20C last night following some playing about (I also had the heater in the back room on) and forgot to turn it off Doh!

Woke up this morning potered around for a while then remembered, looked out of the window and saw



















well chuffed

When I opened the door in my dressing gown to turn it off my ancles recieved a lovely warm sensation.

It does stay fairly warm out there now, even though the car gets moved ever day and the heater is set to only come on at less than 5C and it rarely does, unless i have the door open for an hour or so like yesterday, that i've seen anyway.

well chuffed.

Not much other progress as yet, funds are not available


----------



## Buck

Jon

That looks excellent - can't wait to get my new garage door and get it above freezing point!!


----------



## Bigpikle

good one Jon - I'm far too tight to heat the garage, although dont really have the need in the same way you do as it isnt in use in the same way.

you really have created a proper quality space there :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Top work Jon - Must be nice walking into a warm garage


----------



## Epoch

WHIZZER said:


> Top work Jon - Must be nice walking into a warm garage


I think the wife is underplaying driving the warm car from the garage at the moment, I know as i stand scraper in hand every morning how much better it would be :wall:


----------



## [email protected]

have you any all finished pics of the inside mate - i am hoping to build my garage in the new year and am looking for some ideas!


----------



## Epoch

big pimp said:


> have you any all finished pics of the inside mate - i am hoping to build my garage in the new year and am looking for some ideas!


Not finished yet 

But i'll take a few tonight of how it is as I am out there playing about with products with Bigpikle this evening 

Lighting and some more ceiling boards to go up and the air ring to be terminated are the big bits to finish.


----------



## dominic84

I'm sure I've said this already but your garage is quality :thumb: I wish mine was actually wide enough to be useable space!


----------



## Epoch

dominic84 said:


> I'm sure I've said this already but your garage is quality :thumb: I wish mine was actually wide enough to be useable space!


Thank you

Trouble is you always want more space though! i ran out of garden

Dawned on me yesterday i've been working on it for over a year now that's quite depressing also :doublesho


----------



## 11068

You lucky man. My wife point blank refuses to let me have a garage 

She'd never see me so I can't undersatnd the reason why not??


----------



## Epoch

big pimp said:


> have you any all finished pics of the inside mate - i am hoping to build my garage in the new year and am looking for some ideas!


Update pics from last night before Bigpikle and I did some detailing action


















No quite as tidy as it should be in the back room at the mo, and has a few christmas gifts held on behalf of neighbours (Now i have a garage everybody wants to put there cack in it )


----------



## Phil H

looking good! nice and tidy love the snap on stuff, quality


----------



## Epoch

Phil H said:


> looking good! nice and tidy love the snap on stuff, quality


lol

That's a Halford's Toolbox with a badge upgrade...

some nice tools in though 

cheers Phil


----------



## Phil H

Epoch said:


> lol
> 
> That's a Halford's Toolbox with a badge upgrade...
> 
> some nice tools in though
> 
> cheers Phil


haha excellent! had me fooled


----------



## DubbedUP

A BIG thanks to Epoch for all the PM's I have been firing to him and he has (like a champ) replied to them all and put me right on a few things...

Sterling work sir and thanks again for your help...


----------



## n_d_fox

Epoch said:


> I have one very big problem with this pic...
> 
> The bloody beer crate is empty !!!


----------



## Epoch

n_d_fox said:


> Epoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one very big problem with this pic...
> 
> The bloody beer crate is empty !!!
> 
> 
> 
> The beer being gone is NOT a bad thing, infact a very enjoyable thing. It's no longer a beer crate, but the second man detailing seat (If i'm using the little machnics seat underneath it).
> 
> It also double uses as a place to put the polisher and products
Click to expand...


----------



## Altered Carbon

I keep coming back to this thread for inspiration for my next garage project - excellent work and thanks for keeping it up to date!


----------



## Allblackdup

Awesome garage and thread! Amazing to see how far its come, since the first photo.


----------



## farz020589

great garage youve built yourself mat wish i had to space for something like that. ill be watching for updates


----------



## BigVR6

Just sat and read all 42 pages,.... your garage is awsome dude, i thought mine was good, but yours is next level....top job....


Manny


----------



## A9X SJ

Awesome just read 42 pages


----------



## Epoch

Unfortunatly the post is a bit of a beast now, gald you enjoyed it though 

Next step forward will be Feb now i think, internal lighting upgrades and finishing the ceiling off.


----------



## bigsyd

Epoch said:


> Unfortunately the post is a bit of a beast now, Glad you enjoyed it though
> 
> Next step forward will be Feb now i think, internal lighting upgrades and finishing the ceiling off.


cool... will be good to see all your hard work coming to gether... hopefully christened with a small local meet:detailer::buffer::buffer::buffer::thumb:


----------



## Epoch

bigsyd said:


> cool... will be good to see all your hard work coming to gether... hopefully christened with a small local meet:detailer::buffer::buffer::buffer::thumb:


Your welcome anytime mate as you know 

Do you remember Kin's Morgan, from the NW meet at Alanjo99's

He dropped by recently to have a little polishing favour done


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ VERY nice Jon - hope you have a full write-up


----------



## Piratez

Superb job..well done


----------



## Epoch

Piratez said:


> Superb job..well done


Thanks, a way to go yet though 



Bigpikle said:


> ^^ VERY nice Jon - hope you have a full write-up


Nope 

Just random mark removal following a service, and a little 85RD fettling by Rupes to bring out the finish.

Beautiful car


----------



## Phil H

mmmmm what a machine! love the wheels


----------



## Epoch

Phil H said:


> mmmmm what a machine! love the wheels


Wife said it made the house vibrate as it drove down the side, like that's a bad thing?

The body is so retro, just the wheels and brakes showing the true intent.


----------



## RichieLee

Stunning Morgan and a stunning garage! I'm very jealous of the garage. In the process of sorting mine out now and this is an inspiration!


----------



## Colt Man

i love your garageim on with sorting mine and am in desprate need of some of those plastic storage wheely box drawer things < best way to describe i think 

mine will be nothing like this though (although me and my dad recently erected a rather imaginative bike rack.

mines one half of a double sort of half internal garage. as my mums car occupies the other side

annoying part is i cant detail in there properly because theres an annoying 4ft supporting wall stick out into the middle (it holds the back end of the kitchen up and after that its just garage roof) (can you imagine the half internal bit now?? very confusing)

anyway amazing garage and im looking forward to the rest


----------



## Guest

just read this whole thread wow it's amazing,if carlsberg made a garage it would be like this :thumb:


----------



## MickCTR

Wow, what a thread, I can't believe I haven't seen it before! Nice garage too bud! Who erected the main bit of the garage for you or did you do it yourself? I ask because my dad works for a company that does those kinds of garages, wondered if it was one of theirs!


----------



## Epoch

Thanks

It was Hanson Garages IIRC they turned up one morning and put it up in about 4 hours.


----------



## Epoch

*A little movement forward*

Been doing a little work on the units area recently

Removed the temp panels covering the top of the supports i built




























And fitted some worktop accross




























Next was to source some under unit lighting that wasn't massively expensive like all the other stuff i've been looking at



















Then fit some cornice to cover the bulbs and finish off the units










pleased with this bit so far, just need to get a covering for the back wall and this bit will be finished










bit tarty but useful for working on now



















Already been putting the worktop to use when doing my polish test and Bigpikle was up last week, amazing how you can fill space with rubbish when you have it.










Few more bits on the go at the moment, updates as always to follow


----------



## bigsyd

greets john looking good m8, are you about tomorrow afternoon, if so will call round for a chat


----------



## ads2k

nice units/lights Jon :thumb:, maybe a nice polished stainless steel back would contrast nicely and would give you an ideal basis for some metal polish tests :lol:


----------



## Buck

Jon

It continues to impress.

Project Garage is about to start for me soon! Took SWMBO to the garage door shop today.

Coming round on Tuesday to survey and confirm the price then it's full steam ahead!!

Adrian


----------



## Epoch

Cheers Guy's

We'll speak soon Syd

Hhhmmm like the stainless idea Adam, although it would be a pig to cut the plugs out from, I wonder if we have a plasma cutter at work anywhere.....

Nice one Adrian, you'll be finished before me, im sure lol

I forgot I have black edging tape to put around all the visable white carcass bits that are visable too.


----------



## L200 Steve

Epoch said:


> Hhhmmm like the stainless idea Adam, although it would be a pig to cut the plugs out from, I wonder if we have a plasma cutter at work anywhere.....


Trust me when I say that I have the 'daddy' of all plasma cutters.:thumb:

Though, if you can draw out what you want 'to scale' and save as a pdf, I know a man who will cut it out with his laser:lol:

Looked really good today fella, very impressive. We really need to sit down and work out your air fittings once and for all, to finish the job off. Now that my garage has turned into a bike shed, I'm tempted to take my air supply out just leaving the compressor as a portable tool. Perhaps I have some of the bits that you require?

Mmm?


----------



## Epoch

L200 Steve said:


> Trust me when I say that I have the 'daddy' of all plasma cutters.:thumb:
> 
> Though, if you can draw out what you want 'to scale' and save as a pdf, I know a man who will cut it out with his laser:lol:
> 
> Looked really good today fella, very impressive. We really need to sit down and work out your air fittings once and for all, to finish the job off. Now that my garage has turned into a bike shed, I'm tempted to take my air supply out just leaving the compressor as a portable tool. Perhaps I have some of the bits that you require?
> 
> Mmm?


Cheers Steve

I'd not be too sure on the accuracy of my drawing but I could get my name cut out hhmmm

I'll put a parts list together this week and look to get it sorted Im gonna need one of them super dupers driers of course :thumb:


----------



## predator

Just spent the last couple of hours reading the whole thread.
Congratulations on all your hard work so far. An awesome job.

I've still got plenty more I want to do to mine, but until i've finished rebuilding the car things will have to wait.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Epoch

predator said:


> Just spent the last couple of hours reading the whole thread.
> Congratulations on all your hard work so far. An awesome job.
> 
> I've still got plenty more I want to do to mine, but until i've finished rebuilding the car things will have to wait.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Thanks, every moment i get to play out there now makes the money and hard work worthwhile. If i ever finish it i'll not know what to do


----------



## rinns

Epoch said:


> Thanks, every moment i get to play out there now makes the money and hard work worthwhile. If i ever finish it i'll not know what to do


Brill job, read this a while ago and its amazing, just skim read it again and couldn't find out who you got the Garage from?

I only ask as I have a pre fab garage but it needs a new door and roof (may well be cheaper to replace the lot) i'll ask them for both prices anyway.

All the best JAson


----------



## fezzy89

wow mate.. serious wok has gone into this build.. just spent ages readin all of the last a5 pages.. im in love with the work units and the lighting under it.. look incredible.. also the storage room is genious.. fair play and keep up the good work.. il be keeping a close eye on this thred as im in the middle of building my own shed.. bit bigger though.. mine will finish off at 24' wide by 72' long.. but il be borrowing some of your ideas lol... so keep all the pics and updates posted..


----------



## Epoch

fezzy89 said:


> wow mate.. serious wok has gone into this build.. just spent ages readin all of the last a5 pages.. im in love with the work units and the lighting under it.. look incredible.. also the storage room is genious.. fair play and keep up the good work.. il be keeping a close eye on this thred as im in the middle of building my own shed.. bit bigger though.. mine will finish off at *24' wide by 72' long*.. but il be borrowing some of your ideas lol... so keep all the pics and updates posted..


Oh to have indoor space like like that, sounds more like a hanger.

Lighting next for me


----------



## fezzy89

yea it is a bit of a hanger.. but im thinking of putting a partition was in the middle.. and two double doors.. andmaybe a bit of a storage room.. haha

but there will be plenty of room for:buffer:


----------



## Bigpikle

fezzy89 said:


> but there will be plenty of room for:buffer: *aircraft*


edited for accuracy


----------



## fezzy89

Bigpikle said:


> edited for accuracy


ha my appologies mate.. i think aerlingus is going to recruit me for waxing there boeings lol


----------



## rinns

Epoch, can you let me know your garage supplier. I have had a qoute today for £2000 for the below ( I can get a new garage for that i think!)

Want to get a price from a recommended company

1/ New main retractable door (at 9ft)
2/ PVC fascias(front & rear)
3/ New guttering
4/ Corrugated fibre-cement roof (with foam filler draft excluder), and disposal of present asbestos panels. 
5/ Straighten rear walls and a mastic seal floors plus internal sand/cement fillet (which we are confident to reduce/remove water ingress)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Epoch

I used Hanson Garages

The full thing I had including the insulated sectional door and motor was about £6,500 from memory.

There are quite a few manufacturers of these though so wil be worth ringing around.


----------



## rinns

Cool I'll ask them for a price, I know it all depends on size etc . I'm in a catch 22 as i want it done before I trade the Q7 in for a sports car but would mean I have to save a bit longer the more I spend on the garage.

Oh and it didn't help my savings that the wife skided to day and bounced both wheels off the curb:wall:


----------



## rinns

I see yours has fascias all around, was there a gap in the sides from the fibre cement roof, if so how was it filled? Foam filler?


----------



## Epoch

Wavey foam sections, bit wafty in truth, it's about £3 per metre from B & Q and places i think. Like a biscuit boost draft excluder (Slightly rippled with a flat underside ) It doesn't fit super well though

I have left the air gap for roof ventilation above the breather membrane though so wasn't that bothered.

Like Iain FD has done the sheet of silver bubble stuff can be nailed up on the inside to stop that being a problem.


----------



## Alex L

That looks awesome Jon  

You need a hard wearing worktop though, Something like this would look cool with the flash cupboards http://www.roxx.co.nz/02_nz/nz_AT204.html (we do it at work and it looks much better in the flesh and it's what we're going to have when we do our kitchen, though with similar cupboards but in red not black doors).


----------



## Epoch

^^^ Cheers Alex, if you could ship me some over would be good to have

*A carbon black background sprinkled with *
random flecks of white reflected light and brass flecks reminiscent of a starry night.

in the garage.

You could see the wife's face, "I'm putting a granite worktop in the garage the one out there isn't good enough"


----------



## Alex L

Epoch said:


> ^^^ Cheers Alex, if you could ship me some over would be good to have
> 
> *A carbon black background sprinkled with *
> random flecks of white reflected light and brass flecks reminiscent of a starry night.
> 
> in the garage.
> 
> You could see the wife's face, "I'm putting a granite worktop in the garage the one out there isn't good enough"


I'm sure she'd understand lol

If you do want a small sample though I can get some sent over LOL


----------



## mikecc

Oh my god, just read all of that. What an inspiration!


----------



## richjohnhughes

well done mate - hat looks top class. 

makes me wanna go out and build something.


----------



## Jace

Too cool for school :thumb:



Question, what have you insulated the roof with ?


I found our (MY) garage is pretty warm, well its not dropped below 0inside, so I class that as warm, but I want to contain more heat & the 1st place it escapes is up, the doors have draft runners on already.

Thinking insulation board stuff, not fibre rolls, any thoughts ?


----------



## liamsxa

looks like it cost more thsn the house lol


----------



## Epoch

Jace said:


> Too cool for school :thumb:
> 
> Question, what have you insulated the roof with ?
> 
> I found our (MY) garage is pretty warm, well its not dropped below 0inside, so I class that as warm, but I want to contain more heat & the 1st place it escapes is up, the doors have draft runners on already.
> 
> Thinking insulation board stuff, not fibre rolls, any thoughts ?


I used more of the King Span foam boards screwed up which has worked well. Wasn't as expensive as i thought, i got 30mm 2440 x 1200 sheets for about £10 each


----------



## rinns

Epoch,

More questions mate

How did you secure the stud wall to the structure. did you screw it to the floor and rafters?


----------



## Epoch

Hi rinns,

This was some thinking of my own on construction so others may be able to improve on it.

I wrapped a damp proof course 8 inch wide around a 3 x 2 timber. Drilled and anchored it to the floor around the inside.

Then i mounted the frames ontop of this floor batton screwed them to this and screwed the top to the roof frame work.

The frames had a breather membrane on the concrete side and viscreen on the inside with the kingspan inbetween

I'll try to find pictures


----------



## Epoch

The double base frame










and the roof frame work i screwed into










and where it screwed to the top










Then when the internal roof went on it added to the strength of the structure.

Seems a long long time ago looking at those shots


----------



## rinns

Thanks for that, my current pre fab garage dosn't have any timber roof supports only the side to side steel A frames so I will probably have to have timber ceiling joists running along the structure side to side and then putting insulation above the timber to save head space. Thus creating a timber frame within a frame if you know what I mean!

If I do this then I'm wondering if its worth the expense of replacing the Abspebtos cement roof or just patch it up and make everything good inside.


----------



## Epoch

Lighting update:

Just had a delivery arrive at my desk 

I just need to find some time to put them up now


----------



## Epoch

rinns said:


> Thanks for that, my current pre fab garage dosn't have any timber roof supports only the side to side steel A frames so I will probably have to have timber ceiling joists running along the structure side to side and then putting insulation above the timber to save head space. Thus creating a timber frame within a frame if you know what I mean!
> 
> If I do this then I'm wondering if its worth the expense of replacing the Abspebtos cement roof or just patch it up and make everything good inside.


If you can get a good continous breather membrane layer accorss that's OK but it would be better to get the roof re-done rather than rely on your expensive bit to protect you INHO.

Get a cement roof as they breathe


----------



## rinns

Epoch said:


> If you can get a good continous breather membrane layer accorss that's OK but it would be better to get the roof re-done rather than rely on your expensive bit to protect you INHO.
> 
> Get a cement roof as they breathe


 I have been quoted 1975 cash for a new Fibre cement roof, new garage door, new fascias, mastic joints, new guttering and removal of old roof.

looking at the bit picture for an oversized single garage that aint too bad.

I would then have to pay extra for an upgraded garage door with insulation, roof membrane(making sure it goes on before the roof!)

and then all the timber and insulation. So to do the whole thing I would guess around 3000+. I suppose if I get the the roof etc done first I can then tackle the rest in the summer ready for a new car. My mates a joiner so he can help with the timber and insulation to the interior.

thanks for your advice on this, always good to hear it from someone who has done it.


----------



## amclean

Put this onto the website readersheds.co.uk . Thats the DW equivalent for sheds fans (I'm not on there by the way).


----------



## Epoch

amclean said:


> Put this onto the website readersheds.co.uk . Thats the DW equivalent for sheds fans (I'm not on there by the way).


Thanks, but that sounds a little frightening.

One weird hobbiest forum is enough for me


----------



## VIPER

amclean said:


> Put this onto the website readersheds.co.uk . Thats the DW equivalent for sheds fans (I'm not on there by the way).


:lol: I thought you were joking until I checked it out!

I'm very much a 'live and live' kind of guy and whatever folk are into, providing it doesn't adversely affect me, and is legal, then it's fine by me :thumb: (kind of have to adopt this philosophy having a hobby like detailing, although if I'm being totally honest, I just don't see the 'weirdness' in it? but then that's from the inside looking out )


----------



## amclean

Epoch said:


> Thanks, but that sounds a little frightening.
> 
> One weird hobbiest forum is enough for me


I was kidding of course. I heard about that site on Scott Mills show on Radio 1 about a year ago.

But seriously, that is a cracking set up you have now.


----------



## gingerscotsman

Just read this thread. Excellent garage.

Makes me want my own much more. I had a similar discussion with my gf when we were buying our place. I lost, and we ended up in a flat!!

Can't even build a garage 

Next house MUST have a garage!!!!


----------



## skodaboy-1

gingerscotsman im the total opposite from you,i have room to build a few garages in my garden but no money to do it,so if anyone wants to build a garage in my garden you are most welcome lol,


----------



## Tom J

just read the whole thread, hats off to you epoch you have done a fantastic job and i am green with envy! One quick question though, how come you have had to make a frame to sit the worktop on rather than fixing it to the units or am i missing something? Reason i ask is when i do my garage i want to fit some units aswell
Thanks


----------



## Epoch

Tom J said:


> just read the whole thread, hats off to you epoch you have done a fantastic job and i am green with envy! One quick question though, how come you have had to make a frame to sit the worktop on rather than fixing it to the units or am i missing something? Reason i ask is when i do my garage i want to fit some units aswell
> Thanks


Thanks

The height required to get the toolbox under is higher than a standard wortop height so rather than longer legs i went for a solid frame to screw the worktop to.


----------



## Tom J

ahhh gotcha, knew there would be a reason, did that mean you had to get extra gloss black bits to go above the doors or were they included with the doors anyway?
Cheers
Tom


----------



## Bigpikle

Having been lucky enough to detail in that garage with Mr Epoch, I can only add that it is as good and practical as it reads in this thread :thumb:

The planning and attention to detail is immense and makes it one of the ultimate man-cave's IMHO.


----------



## Epoch

Tom J said:


> ahhh gotcha, knew there would be a reason, did that mean you had to get extra gloss black bits to go above the doors or were they included with the doors anyway?
> Cheers
> Tom


It was just cornice that i fronted the frame with 

I also ran cornice down the sides so i could use full width handles against a side board to make the unit look more like a tool box


----------



## nick-a6

forgive me for asking, but i have a similair pre fab garage, and was wondering if all the extra weight added is ok for the structure of the garage? mainly in the ceiling roof area


----------



## Tom J

Epoch said:


> It was just cornice that i fronted the frame with
> 
> I also ran cornice down the sides so i could use full width handles against a side board to make the unit look more like a tool box


ah ha, genius mr Epoch. thanks for the help, my missus will be loving me, haven't finished the real kitchen and im already planning the one i will be putting in my not yet built garage :devil: :car:


----------



## Epoch

nick-a6 said:


> forgive me for asking, but i have a similair pre fab garage, and was wondering if all the extra weight added is ok for the structure of the garage? mainly in the ceiling roof area


The manufacturer said it would be OK and the The wooden frame is almost self supporting, i can lift the roof up easily with one hand.

Most of the weight is transfered down through the wooden wall structures.

I've been up and walking on the roof since all the wood went up to check before storing the car in it


----------



## Epoch

Bigpikle said:


> Having been lucky enough to detail in that garage with Mr Epoch, I can only add that it is as good and practical as it reads in this thread :thumb:
> 
> The planning and attention to detail is immense and makes it one of the ultimate man-cave's IMHO.


Thanks Mr Pickle

It does make a nice space to potter away time, I just appear not to have enough free time lol


----------



## -tom-

i have just red all 49 pages jon all i can say is stunning work i dred to think how much u have spent :lol:. That is one stunning garage perfect man hut 

tom


----------



## Iain R33

I've just spent hours reading through this post. A fantastic read, I am just at the stage of ordering a door for my new garage but it isn't a patch on yours Epoch. Well done, oh and I may steal some of your ideas lol


----------



## Epoch

tom_k said:


> i have just red all 49 pages jon all i can say is stunning work i dred to think how much u have spent :lol:. That is one stunning garage perfect man hut
> 
> tom





Iain R33 said:


> I've just spent hours reading through this post. A fantastic read, I am just at the stage of ordering a door for my new garage but it isn't a patch on yours Epoch. Well done, oh and I may steal some of your ideas lol


Thanks

The sharing of ideas and techniques for further developing and enjoying a hobby used to be what DW was all about.


----------



## Judas

did you treat the floor with sealant - we did when we did our garage.


----------



## Epoch

Judas said:


> did you treat the floor with sealant - we did when we did our garage.


Nothing done to the floor as yet

I rather fancy the rubber tiles, but at about £1k i have a whole world of other stuff to buy that I can't afford first


----------



## .Martin

My good god! I've spent most of my night reading this!

What a mammoth task!

You must have THE BEST wife in the whole world getting away with something like this!!!!!!


----------



## Epoch

.Martin said:


> My good god! I've spent most of my night reading this!
> 
> What a mammoth task!
> 
> You must have THE BEST wife in the whole world getting away with something like this!!!!!!


Thanks

Yes Mrs Epoch is very understanding (and IMO the best )


----------



## Detail My Ride

Epoch said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yes Mrs Epoch is very understanding (and IMO the best )


:lol:

Did she ever come round to having your Meguiars banner in the lounge?


----------



## Epoch

Gaz W said:


> :lol:
> 
> Did she ever come round to having your Meguiars banner in the lounge?


Nah it covers one of the storage racks in the store room doorway, looks nice

just seen here


----------



## Bigpikle

black mirror finish on the cupboard doors


----------



## Epoch

Bigpikle said:


> black mirror finish on the cupboard doors


I've so far resisted waxing them though


----------



## caledonia

Epoch said:


>


I sence an up and coming test.

Or are my eyes and nose deceiving me.


----------



## Epoch

caledonia said:


> I sence an up and coming test.
> 
> Or are my eyes and nose deceiving me.


Nice spot Gordon,

Three test waxes, which may or may not come to market

Just testing durability at the moment, so no post as yet 

beading's alright though

Wax Sample 1










Wax Sample 2










Wax Sample 3


----------



## caledonia

Number 1 looks great, and does it for me.
Even in the different sizes. It looks like the beading is being drawn away from the cars surface and is almost cylindrical in nature. :argie: Followed closely will number 2. But this is slightly falter on the larger bead.

Look forward to you findings Jon. :thumb:


----------



## barneyblue

I have just finished reading this 
Awesome thread and excellent work looks spot on 

Barney


----------



## Judas

Mossman said:


> Hello mate! Where did you get your storage boxes from please!?
> Thanks!
> Jon


try here - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380087808674&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## bofh

Fantastic effort mate, many years ago someone told me "every man needs a shed" you sir are inspiring many future divorces 

Top workshop mind :thumb:


----------



## green-blood

great build, but one query

Is that a box, inside a box...top left..... you can go too far ya know :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

green-blood said:


> great build, but one query
> 
> Is that a box, inside a box...top left..... you can go too far ya know :thumb:


lol

That's foam chips in one, bubble wrap in another and flat pack cardboard boxes (and inside a wicker hamper ) in another for when i'm sending things out in the post.

Always annoyed me i have so much stuff delivered in cardboard boxes etc but have to pay the post office £3 for a metre of bubble wrap etc when sending stuff out.

SSSSShhh but I also have a box of empty plastic bottles and tubs for sending out samples etc


----------



## jeroens

caledonia said:


> Number 1 looks great, and does it for me.
> Even in the different sizes. It looks like the beading is being drawn away from the cars surface and is almost cylindrical in nature. :argie: Followed closely will number 2. But this is slightly falter on the larger bead.
> 
> Look forward to you findings Jon. :thumb:


^^^ +1 :thumb:


----------



## bigsyd

Epoch said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yes Mrs Epoch is very understanding (and IMO the best )


and Mrs Epoch friend makes the best cheesecake in the universe....yes it was quite good :doublesho ...remember john lol


----------



## Epoch

bigsyd said:


> and Mrs Epoch friend makes the best cheesecake in the universe....yes it was quite good :doublesho ...remember john lol


I have had homemade cheesecake again since (wild berries ) and it was equally as nice 

Can't promise cheesecake when we're doing the new TT though


----------



## siphoto

Superb thread. I wish i never lived in a flat now.  hahaha

Although you have the beer fridge, i'm disappointed not to have seen a kettle yet for making brews?


----------



## Epoch

siphoto said:


> Superb thread. I wish i never lived in a flat now.  hahaha
> 
> Although you have the beer fridge, i'm disappointed not to have seen a kettle yet for making brews?


Until the home one recently broke, i did have a kettle, cups and stuff of my own in one of the cupboards :thumb:

Main disadvantage is no running water as yet so I had to fill in the house.


----------



## siphoto

Ahh i see.  Would be a nice place just to sit in on a Sunday and have a tea and read a magazine. 
Have you managed to properly use the space yet or?


----------



## Epoch

siphoto said:


> Ahh i see.  Would be a nice place just to sit in on a Sunday and have a tea and read a magazine.
> Have you managed to properly use the space yet or?


Done quite a bit of detailng, Having indoor space has really spured me on, but i'm a long way off finished


----------



## Porscha

WOW just read every page, im so impressed


----------



## charlie53

Your garage is superb. I want one


----------



## Epoch

I'm really hoping to start the next push on this soon  way overdue now


----------



## Skodaw

Wow, just wow!! What a project, your attention to detail is amazing(no pun intended) Really looking forward to seeing more updates on this soon.


----------



## RichieLee

Absolutely gorgeous garage Epoch. I'm looking to work on mine but not to such a high standard. Somewhere dust free would be good enough for me  great job :thumb: doesnt seem like a lot else you could do to it!


----------



## Epoch

*Tiny development today*

I've had a busy week this week, ending yesterday working on some cracking cars with Damon BigPickle (Coming to a post near you soon  )

But today nipped out to Ikea to get a new shelving unit for the wash products storage area

Before

My left over wood from the build shelving unit



















Was replaced with something to allow air to circulate better.




























A better use of space, will be even better when this lot can go into the store room area.

Few more things to do over the coming weeks


----------



## Craigo

Ikea you say, how much did that set you back sir? looks ideal for my shed!


----------



## Epoch

Craigo said:


> Ikea you say, how much did that set you back sir? looks ideal for my shed!


It's called OMAR they do two widths (this is the widest at about a meter), there are two here (One on top of the other) at £20 each (So £40 at height shown), also the little trays on the sides were £2 each (but located on the other side fo the store to the racks )

Litle bottles are a little wobbly on the grids so the side trays are handy


----------



## yarmuk

Just spend the last 30 mins going thru the 52 pages and its one of the best posts ive seen
Superb Garage and workmanship


----------



## jack_davey

this is truly amazing!
Still live with my parents as I'm only young, but I think I will be living with them a lot longer than I anticipated as I really want a good quality garage for all the tinkering I do!


----------



## *MAGIC*

Jon 

I was going to say just how wonderfull the garage is and that you should be so proud but to be honest mate after seeing a little dust in the last pic im totally gobsmacked how you could show pics of such a mess. :lol: 

Its a top project mate and i hope you get to enjoy it for many years to come. :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## ads2k

Nice shelves Jon, just a little concerned that it looks like the units 'aren't' secured to the wall. I would maybe put some c-clips or something similar back to the wall, just incase something moves and upsets the weight distribution and the units falls on the mrs' car.

I had a similar problem with some cloths in a collaspable bucket in my garage over the weekend but luckily they bounced and from what I can see in all this rain I think it's ok. But I'm going to be changing how things are stored from now on . You have a bit more room then I do, but better to be safe then sorry. 

No criticism at all mate, I would love to have that garage .


----------



## Epoch

ads2k said:


> Nice shelves Jon, just a little concerned that it looks like the units 'aren't' secured to the wall. I would maybe put some c-clips or something similar back to the wall, just incase something moves and upsets the weight distribution and the units falls on the mrs' car.
> 
> I had a similar problem with some cloths in a collaspable bucket in my garage over the weekend but luckily they bounced and from what I can see in all this rain I think it's ok. But I'm going to be changing how things are stored from now on . You have a bit more room then I do, but better to be safe then sorry.
> 
> No criticism at all mate, I would love to have that garage .


Ah well, the previous wood shelving and the new metal shelving were/are fixed to the joists in the walls 

The previous wood unit had a couple of 70mm (2.5 inch) wood screw straight through the frame into the wall and the metal shelves came with a couple of them cracking safety straps so they are screwed intoi the wall joists as well.

Thanks though Adam things like that are the most painful of accidents,


----------



## Epoch

Valet Magic said:


> Jon
> 
> I was going to say just how wonderfull the garage is and that you should be so proud but to be honest mate after seeing a little dust in the last pic im totally gobsmacked how you could show pics of such a mess. :lol:
> 
> Its a top project mate and i hope you get to enjoy it for many years to come. :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


Many thanks Robbie, it's nice to have a space to put all my stuff it's just not big enough!

?dust where? :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Epoch,

What an amazing place!

Being a draughtsman I draw this kind of thing most days and see work in progress on-site regularly, so I have an idea of the scale of the job you have taken on. the standard of the work is right up there too.

Well done to you and your helpers!

Dennis


----------



## Epoch

wee_green_mini said:


> Epoch,
> 
> What an amazing place!
> 
> Being a draughtsman I draw this kind of thing most days and see work in progress on-site regularly, so I have an idea of the scale of the job you have taken on. the standard of the work is right up there too.
> 
> Well done to you and your helpers!
> 
> Dennis


Where were you at the start, i've had this in my head (and largey still do on the remaining bits) and been trying to communicate to all that have helped! lol I could have done with a detailed written plan!

Thanks for you for your post, i'm quite proud of it


----------



## Bratwurst

I'm new to all this detailing caper, so new to the site too. Shame. You're almost done now and it looks champion, so missing out on some drawings did you no harm.

Looking forward to future developments...:wave:


----------



## ads2k

Epoch said:


> Where were you at the start, i've had this in my head (and largey still do on the remaining bits) and been trying to communicate to all that have helped! lol I could have done with a detailed written plan!
> 
> Thanks for you for your post, i'm quite proud of it


You should have asked Jon , I probably could have modelled it in 3D for you :lol:

and I'm glad it's mounted to the wall, but then I wouldn't have expected you to miss it anyway.


----------



## Epoch

ads2k said:


> You should have asked Jon , I probably could have modelled it in 3D for you :lol:
> 
> and I'm glad it's mounted to the wall, but then I wouldn't have expected you to miss it anyway.


I'm building wendy house for the girls next, you could do that for me, it's going to be ace (and larger than most lol


----------



## JJ_

Any updates ? I've been away for a while hehe


----------



## Epoch

JJ_ said:


> Any updates ? I've been away for a while hehe


Weny house is due in two weeks 

Garage is slowly moving forward a little, i'll will post it more when it's worth it


----------



## RandomlySet

ben a while since read this... might read it all again  Was a good read the first time around


----------



## mhill

Ive got the Same Halfords Tool chest, where did you get the Snap On badge from?

Thats some serious work you've done there, should be might proud, only thing that would bug me is the lack of lawn but its a small price to pay of a little pice of heaven.

MORE PICTURES.........


----------



## ianFRST

where you been hiding epoch? not seen you post much recently?


----------



## Dannymct

Epoch you have one bad ass garage fella :thumb: 
The thread is epic, only realised 9 pages into reading how big it
was, still kept reading though


----------



## sfs

Very good effort.

Is this a heater? if so where from and what spec is it?


----------



## Jam

I commend you Epoch! Thats MINT!!

I bet you would be gutted if the missus wanted to move again though!!

Has it been more of an endulgence than a home improvement then? haha

Good work fella!


----------



## cheshiresport

WOW what an epic thread and an awesome garage.


Oh to have a space like that to work in


----------



## Thorpy

Immense, would love to of been able to just go through this thread to see your posts with the updates etc haha. (if that is possible someone please tell me lol)

Wish I had a garage, then again wish I could afford my own place to go with it!


----------



## najed

:thumb:


----------



## Matt-gti

Any updates on this loved reading this gave me loads of ideas for my new garage


----------



## sristeve

wow never seen this thread before just read it from start to finish very very impressed wish i had space for something like that


----------



## Andrew Goacher

fantastic write up and pictures, have enjoyed reading every page!:thumb:


----------



## stevie_m

Thanks Andrew for bumping this as I haven't seen this thread before.

Epoch this is a great garage you got here, great work.


----------



## ted11

I think you mist a trick, could have had a bed in the store room area, then you would never have to leave your garage lol.


----------



## jon-sri

Now that's a blast from the past he only lives down the road from me aswell


----------



## PootleFlump

What happened to the chap, dissappeared about 2011.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I think a "Where is Epoch" thread is required?
Seems to be in fashion lately?


----------



## Buck

I think Jon just had enough of DW as life and priorities change.


----------



## mirdif64

sfs said:


> Very good effort.
> 
> Is this a heater? if so where from and what spec is it?


http://www.clifford-james.co.uk/buy.cfm/electrical/tubular-wall-heater/68/yes/67915


----------



## R77 CDM

Midriff try this site http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_Index/Heating_Index/Tubular_Heaters/index.html

The heater is a waterproof tubular style, ideal in areas with a bit of moisture

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LeeH

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I think a "Where is Epoch" thread is required?
> Seems to be in fashion lately?


On that note, where is L200 Steve? Remember him on the Megs forum when DW was still in nappies.


----------



## PaulN

Buck said:


> I think Jon just had enough of DW as life and priorities change.


A proper gent well worthy of a "where is......" thread unlike some recent ones.


----------



## taylor8

great read, wonder what its like 'today'


----------



## Craig73

I have just read this thread from start to finish - outstanding and shows what can be achieved with a bit of foresight and imagination. Immense.

Unfortunately I don't have the space for a garage, or at least one that would be worth building so a very large 'back garden' shed project is on the horizon 

ps: a lot of people were asking where he got the wheeled storage units from. Although not identical, these are very similar:

Four Large Drawer Unit

Three Wide and Two Small Drawer Unit


----------



## Keir

Aww man, this is really impressive!

It's a shame he never came back and give us the update(s)


----------



## LukeTripod87

Anyone know what happened here? Would love to have seen it all completed!


----------



## Deniance

Thread revival power!, shame hes gone away, i know L200 steve has gone, if you watch his videos on youtube then you will see all the trolling comments, shocking really


----------



## shudaman

Would also like to no what happended


----------



## talisman

Love this garage thread...........shame some of the first rung on the ladder guys have disappeared........


----------



## MengWalton

Epoch said:


> Thanks
> 
> The height required to get the toolbox under is higher than a standard wortop height so rather than longer legs i went for a solid frame to screw the worktop to.


Im currently building the interior of my garage it looks to be the exact same size as yours. I'm not jellous of your snap on tool box or work surface at all :doublesho


----------

